# illinois from the tree!



## Jim Thompson

Its that time again. We are rolling through TN right now. Should be there around lunch and maybe just maybe in a tree this eve although its raining up there right now. 

This year me, bubbabuck and May are joined by qturn and later in the week jeff phillips and redtail. We are here bow hunting till next friday and then 3 days of smokepoles!  We are hunting with Joe and Dean at Rivers Bend Trophy Outfitters again will be filming for Southern Backwoods Adventures.

The weather and the rut should be PERFECT!!!  Calling for 20's and 40's everyday and the bucks are chasing right now!

Keep checking back here and we will give updates in real time straight from the tree. Later


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Be safe and have a good trip.


----------



## Milkman

If you are driving lay that blackberry down and drive, OK

I look forward to yallls reports


----------



## hevishot

shoooooooooooooooooot this time...(with the gun or bow-not the camera)..lol...good luck!


----------



## proside

Hey Good Luck to you guys!! I enjoy your pic's so take plenty of them.


----------



## win280

Hope ya'll have a great trip.


----------



## bull0ne

Best of luck to the North bound Woodys crew.  

Hope ya'll have a safe and successful hunt.


----------



## Deerhead

hevishot said:


> shoooooooooooooooooot this time...(with the gun or bow-not the camera)..lol...good luck!



If you "think" he's good you better ground check to him!
Good luck!  They will be mov'en in the morning!


----------



## Hunterrs

Jim, take the picture after the shot, not before.  Good luck.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Im jealous Jim! Keep us posted! And Good Luck!


----------



## braintree

hey Jim I just got back last night and yall are hitting it at prime time.  We saw smaller bucks chasing when we got there, had decent weather and on the 11th the light switch turned on and you started seeing the big boys show up.  Good luck and stick a big un.


----------



## SC Hunter

Next year i think you need to take some guests (me and anybody else that just feels they need to volunteer to take the camera and give you your gun) Best of luck to all of you kill a big one for us!


----------



## QTurn

Well we are here at the lodge now.  Raining pretty good.  When we got here we rode one of the farms and saw a few does and a small spike.  There were several trees that had just been slap torn up with rubs!!  Not a half a mile from the lodge we saw a solid white doe in a pasture.  I got a picture of her as she was running away.  If it turned out decent I'll try to get the pic up later.  Should be in the 20s here in the morning.  There'll be eight of us here at the lodge.  There is a deer in the cooler now that should go 150.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Mac

Good luck


----------



## tinytim

Hey JT,  if ya get one shoot in the air 3 times so we know it's you and we'll come a runnin


----------



## mcagle

Good Luck,  You are killing me, its gonna be wed. before I get to head up.  I hope its going to be perfect for the muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Good Luck.


----------



## DRB1313

Looking forward to the updates!  Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Red Tail and I will be hammer down on Thursday!

Man I can't wait


----------



## James Vincent

You didn't bet again this year did ya


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Good Luck Guys we'll all be a watchin    I'll keep an eye On that Big ole 10 pt. here for ya


----------



## j_seph

Did ya'll hear.................................Jim forgot his boots!











Look out for those nude feet photos


----------



## The Original Rooster

Jim Thompson said:


> Its that time again. We are rolling through TN right now. Should be there around lunch and maybe just maybe in a tree this eve although its raining up there right now.
> 
> This year me, bubbabuck and May are joined by qturn and later in the week jeff phillips and redtail. We are here bow hunting till next friday and then 3 days of smokepoles!
> 
> The weather and the rut should be PERFECT!!!  Calling for 20's and 40's everyday and the bucks are chasing right now!
> 
> Keep checking back here and we will give updates in real time straight from the tree. Later



Jim, 
You're killing me Why don't you just rub it in? Guess what I'm doing this weekend? Thanks to my wife, I'm putting together a house for the cats to live in on the deck.


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Dont take pictures of bruisers and torture us all!! Shoot one!


----------



## sman

i love this thread, when does it start JT?


----------



## zman

good luck bubba and jt. kill a biggun. hey bubba you still got jim's dollar from last year.lol


----------



## Lead Poison

Put that muzzleloader barrel to good use and kill a BIG ONE Jim!

Above all, be safe brother!


----------



## Jim Thompson

well for the first time in possibly the history of man we have decided to not go out until after the rain moves through.  everyone is asleep now except me...man sure would be nice if I could sleep

was pouring this AM and the wind is LITERALLY 30+ mph

that just dont work for archery.

either way we will get at it about 9AM which is when it looks like the rain will move out.  wind will be with us for the day though.

see yall after light, I gotta fix my 10th cup of coffee


----------



## Buck

Man, I hate that for ya Jim...  Is this the same place ya'll hunted last year?


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep same place as several years now...btw when this wind and rain leaves today the temps will be 20s and 40s and light breeze (yeah righ) the rest of the time we are here!

we rode around at dark last night and didnt see hundreds like normal, but did see some very very fine deer including a mid 140's 8 with a doe and then several bucks over 125-130 in one field with does AND a massive massive massive beast that never stepped out to give a good look


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Hey jim,
I'm leaving tomorrow morning for gallatin co and i cant wait to get up there. Do y'all go thru marion ky and take ferry across the ohio? Thats generally the way i go. Glad to hear the rain should be moving out today. It ought to be good mid morning when y'all go to the stand. Anyway, Good luck and save one of those gallatin co monsters for me. Wishing y'all safe and successful hunting!!


----------



## BPR

Just a thought, but it might be those 10 cups of cofee keeping you up. Just an idea. 

Good luck this morning. Keep us posted. 

It was 70 here this morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Luv2Bowhnt said:


> Hey jim,
> I'm leaving tomorrow morning for gallatin co and i cant wait to get up there. Do y'all go thru marion ky and take ferry across the ohio? Thats generally the way i go. Glad to hear the rain should be moving out today. It ought to be good mid morning when y'all go to the stand. Anyway, Good luck and save one of those gallatin co monsters for me. Wishing y'all safe and successful hunting!!



no, we come through evansville on 62 straight through to gallatin...50 cent toll bridge



BPR said:


> Just a thought, but it might be those 10 cups of cofee keeping you up. Just an idea.
> 
> Good luck this morning. Keep us posted.
> 
> It was 70 here this morning.



I dont sleep much with or without the coffee

rain is still on top of us, wind still 20-30.  gotta wait on the rain to lay and then guess we will head to a tree....in a deep deep hole


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Man, after that much coffee, are you even gonna be able to sit in a stand for long??   

Get one a big one JT.

( Raining here too, should be gone about noon )


----------



## dutchman

Windy down here, too, JT. Good luck on your trip!


----------



## Jim Thompson

rain is still here and wind is not supposed to go anywhere.  we will get at it as soon as the rain stops


----------



## Jim Thompson

Have I mentioned how much I love IL?

Rain is gone wind is howling but Im in a hole that is keeping it down. Sitting in a 20ft ladder in a brush choked ravine called lil texas. Have been in for maybe 15 mins when 4 does slipped by. Then a very tall 120 2yr old 8 came by@ 25 yrds!  I played with hiom. Few minutes with the can and am now settled in fior the ee. Will check in as I can.


----------



## Hunter Haven

Kill a dad gum big nasty giant jim!!

Just do it!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Another doe n a baby buck. Qturn nothing yet. Bubba has an 8 abnd 2 does under him. The trails and rubs I cqan see are amazing!

Had to leave my cam for threat of more rain so no good pics so far


----------



## fishbum2000

good luck and be safe


----------



## Nicodemus

10 cups of coffe would make for a lot of hawk ammo! 

Good luck to you and May. Bubba don`t need no luck!!!


----------



## DRB1313

Thanks for the updates JT.  I'll check back in a bit.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just did a real hard can grunt mix and a 6 and 8 came in on a string from dif directions and 3 does just trottby. 8 does n 4 bucks now! Good lord come on!!!


----------



## JohnBenoit09

man! only if it was like that in Georgia. We actually have to work for ours


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lookn @ another baby buck. Jonb, the folks in IL last week would have told you there are no deer here. You just never know when it will turn on


----------



## SELFBOW

Don't Miss!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Been slow for a while and the lil buck bedded close by just left. But have had the wind to keep company lol look @ this

  Outlook  Cloudy / Windy 37°F    Feels like 27°F  UV Index: Low  Humidity: 80 %  Wind: from the NW at 22 mph, gusting to 33


----------



## BowChilling

Don't feel bad Jim, it's been about like that in Georgia today! 

I have a feeling this will be your year to outshine Bubba!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Losing light fast...


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s magic time though. Winds blowin` like a tornado around here.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just watchd a massive 6 pt work a rub on a tree the size of my thigh!!!  Couyldnt get in close enough!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Almost Makers Mark time.  Good luck in the morn.


----------



## Jim Thompson

back in the cabin.  the 6 was massive...if he was a 6.  not sure if he had brows or not, but his 2's were prolly 12" long  be back in the AM to see if he shows or his great grand pappy!

will also have a real camera since its not gonna rain.

this was my view to the left


----------



## Nicodemus

JT, get us some pics, even some of those deer ya`ll are passin` up! And good luck in the mornin`.


----------



## Jim Thompson

since all I had was my camera phone, this is horrible...but here is the p&y 8 that I passed right after sitting down.  fine buck but still young and not much for brows


----------



## larpyn

hunt 'em up bub. good luck
post #44 gets my blood pumping. man i wish they would respond like that in so ga with some kind of regularity


----------



## chambers270

Man this is killing me! I really hope you guys all get a good one, if you keep letting them p&y bucks walk I going to have to set you up with a shrink.

Good luck and maybe that wind will lay down. Dont forget the pics


----------



## DRB1313

Ya'll ought to be covered up in the morning.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Kalidga

Good luck in the A.M. JT   The SBBHC crew was shut out again this evening.    Make us all proud, bring home a biggun'


----------



## jkdodge

get em Jim Man Im ready for a trip like that. Where do you sign up.


----------



## Gut_Pile

go get em JT!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

getting back in the tree in about 40 minutes.  me and bubba are both going back to same areas.  maybe get a real look at that HUGE 6 from yesterday eve...

later


----------



## t bird

Good luck to ya'll JT!!!


----------



## smitty

Good luck Jim this is your year to shine!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand...dead dark...come on baby...


----------



## dutchman

Jim Thompson said:


> Had to leave my cam for threat of more rain so no good pics so far



The upside to that is NO feet pics!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Small buck under me @ light. Big 8 then slipped by @ about 50 yrds. Too thick to tell if same as I passed last eve. Then another nice 8 showed up about 100 yrds out I grunted and he circled downwind of me, but never showed himself better. Just heard a small fight a good ways off. 

Hold on its time to rattle


----------



## Jim Thompson

Mmmmmmmmmm coffee!

34 @ first light and wind from sw at about 10mph. Have now seen 7 bucks and 2 does. Rattled up 2 of the baby bucks. No shooters for sure yet


----------



## sman

good luck this morning Jim, hope u stick a good one.


----------



## SELFBOW

U gonna take the big 6 if u have a chance?


----------



## rmucken1

More Pics.  wish we had a mini satellite and camera to give you so you could stream video in realtime.  lol.  shoot a big one jim


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just saw THE BEAST!  May have been bedded in the thick stuff to my left. All of a sudden long tall tines just appeared. Easy 150s. Walked straight away from me and wouldnt turn for nothing. Finally trotted over the hill. 

Glad i brought a sammage. May b here all day. 

Oh man while i was typing this the big 8 from lasst nite walked under me!


----------



## DRB1313

WooHoo!  Sounds like things are on fire.  Stay on em JT.


----------



## zman

good luck jt and bubba. kill a biggun.


----------



## DRB1313

Question JT.
How many buck tags do you have and if it's only one, What
will it take for you to sling an arrow and not wait
to bring out the fire power.
Just wondering if you could have taken that big boy with some reach.


----------



## SELFBOW

The one down side of a 2 week long hunt is when to decide its time to shoot one.
I would almost rather have a 5 day max. it would make your choice easier.
Good Luck again!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

IL is archery only till friday and then they have a 3 day smokepole or shotgun hunt. We have an archery and a gun buck tag so we could possibly kill 2 each. I never had a shot at bigun even with a gun. Never really saw his body. I keep telling myself if the big 8 comes back I might shoot him. I think he will max @ 130 but man he pretty and has given me 2 chances already

Btw the wind is absolutely howling! Time for some coffee. Later


----------



## DRB1313

Thanks for the info.  Two tags!  Start slingin!!!


----------



## Booner Killa

What you waitin on Jimbo, lay one down dude. Be safe and keep the reports coming.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Nothing for about an hour now, might be a long afternoon. Hoping for some midday action. Bubba wont see it though causae he is at the lodge reading this


----------



## DRB1313

He's probably field dressing a 170 and laughing at you.


----------



## Arrow3

Jerry and Roger slept in this morning...


----------



## Nicodemus

JT, what`s the weather like there, durin` the middle of the day?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its about 40 with a very light 20 plus mph breeze. Man i love windproof fleece!

Bubbaq didnt see much this am so he is changing stands. 

Brandon be sure and tell jerry what they missed


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just had a new 8 come thru. He was a lil fella but its good to see on feet at this time of day. 10 bucks n 3 does now. 

Pouring that last cup of coffee...


----------



## SELFBOW

Jim Thompson said:


> Pouring that last cup of coffee...



Where you putting all that coffee when your "done" with it?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Jim Thompson said:


> Just had a new 8 come thru. He was a lil fella but its good to see on feet at this time of day. 10 bucks n 3 does now.
> 
> Pouring that last cup of coffee...



Give us an update Jim! It's almost as good as being there.


----------



## zman

hey buckback that coffee his hawk ammo. lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yep like zman said JT peepee makes great hawk ammo...some know that story that 130" 8 walked thru wet leaves earlier...urine is urine


----------



## Robbie101

Good luck JT, and tell ol QT, that Ive got a Free Sausage Gravy Biscuit waiting on him if he can get some bone down........


----------



## Jim Thompson

Was sunny this morn. Now looks and feels like snow. Could get real entertaining soon


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

jim if yall have an opening on the archery trip next year count me in. i have read enough. i want to go.


----------



## QTurn

I have a signal!! Can barely get one. Back in the stand in a different location. Got a food plot in front of me with cut corn past it. Hardwoods behind me. In a double ladder stand with plenty of room. Come on.......


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lone doe just trotted by!  Come on big boy!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Jim Thompson said:


> Lone doe just trotted by!  Come on big boy!!!



I quote Marlin Perkins, "Get him Jim!"


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dad gum it! She had nothing with her

Good to see qturn finally checkn in...good luck brother!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dad gum it! She had nothing with her

Good to see qturn finally checkn in...good luck brother!

Also bubba just got settled into a small woodlot between a couple of fields

It needs to happen!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Cool and sunny here. Classic late Fall day..................



Will you PLEEEEZE kill something, already!!!


----------



## zman

man i loe this thread. ya'll are killun me though. good luck and like nic said......KILL SOMETHING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Btw i musta lied about the snow clouds. We have cold blue sky now


----------



## chambers270

Good luck, maybe that big one will work through on that rubline by you at 30 yards broadside!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba is looking @ a very fine but young 10. I just had a ham sammage lol


----------



## QTurn

Got the wind in my face. Haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Robk

wow, this many members viewing and there isn't one post about the golden acorns, shooting does post rut etc...  

Good Luck Jim...

R


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just rattled very agressively and yet another baby spike came charging in and while watching him 2 does came running by. I was excited for a min there

11 bucks and 6 does now I think


----------



## Jim Thompson

Buck grunting behind me never saw it. Hot doe in here now running circles!!!!!!!! Dear lord come on!!


----------



## aaronward9

come on JT!  knock some bone down!


----------



## Jim Thompson

A 6 is chasing a doe all ovewr me! It is happening!!!


----------



## quality hunter

Jim you are killing us. I am booking next year this like a hunting show.  Get him man!


----------



## Arrow3

Have you been in the stand all day???


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Well????  Did you find a blood trail yet?  I know you loosed an arrow or two.........  Six is a nice even number.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba just missed a 150" 10!!! His arrow hit a branch. He is back in the tree and hunting. 


No more deer here since the 6


----------



## ClydeWigg3

I hate to admit it, but I know what it feels like to miss...............of course it was a doe, I guess a 150 10 point might be a little worse.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yeah ive been here all day. Have seen 12 bucks and 8 does now i think. Bubba is tore up right now


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Bubba, Keep your chin up man - the tide will turn.  Already been there a couple of times in this short season of mine - although they were does and not a 10 point, I can sympathize.


----------



## jonday

Sounds like you've got them all over ya. Good Luck Hope you get a big one.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Did I mention the wind has howled all day??? Very nice breeze!

Ok the sun is dipping. Primetime


----------



## labs4life

Jim,

Did you hear that twig break to ur left???
Get ur bow and get ready

Good luck man, bring a big 'un back to GA!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Ok Jim, it's dark now. Give us an update. Did you get one? Or not?


----------



## jkdodge

hopefully there will be pictures to come tonight come on Jim post so we can sleep tonight knowing that one of us got to kill a Giant.


----------



## jasonC

Jim reading your post makes me wish I was there! Keep us posted man and good luck!


----------



## deerhunter70

C'mon Jim make us all proud !!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Didnt happen. Be back n the am


----------



## kelbro

I know what Bubba is feeling. Come on Jim update!


----------



## DRB1313

Dang-it!  I hate it Bubba. Get back in there and get em.


----------



## TOW

Jim,

Don't you go shooting no little deer in Illinois. Way too many big boys out there to wait on.  

This is one a friend of mine got in White county (next door to Gallitin) yesterday.







My son called me about an hour and a half ago and he has downed a good one in White county too. This is about a 140" nine and after he shot it  and watched it go 60 yards and die a 150" 10 point came up and made a scrape 20 yards from him.

He says they are going crazy over there.

He is supposed to bring it by later. I'll post a picture then.

I'll be over in Hamilton county tomorrow for a couple a days of crossbow hunting and then back Frday for the slug gun opener.

Good luck and I enjoy your posts...


----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks TOW...sweet sweet buck


----------



## Jim Thompson

this is the 8 I have passed a couple of times now.  we are all guessing him at 135 max.  if he comes back by this AM I might shoot him just so he will leave me alone  although it will be tough since I saw that huge buck yesterday too.  also the rub that the huge 6 point was wearing out on saturday eve!

you may have to zoom in on the buck to get a good look, but his 2s are 11" and 5" brows and 20+" mains


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

He looks like a good'un JT.  Good luck this morn.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Daed dark...

Back in same tree for 3rd straight day, just seeing too many deer although the wind shift may screw me up. Have a lockon not far from here that I am slipping over too around lunch...unless it is still real good in here or of course something dies. 

Bubba is back in same tree that he missed the beast from and qturn is not far from here in a new location. He has not seen much so far, maybe his luck will change this AM

Have lunch with me again, might be a long one


----------



## Big Kuntry

Jim Thompson said:


> Its that time again. We are rolling through TN right now. Should be there around lunch and maybe just maybe in a tree this eve although its raining up there right now.
> 
> This year me, bubbabuck and May are joined by qturn and later in the week jeff phillips and redtail. We are here bow hunting till next friday and then 3 days of smokepoles!
> 
> The weather and the rut should be PERFECT!!!  Calling for 20's and 40's everyday and the bucks are chasing right now!
> 
> Keep checking back here and we will give updates in real time straight from the tree. Later



Jim, I left the address on the counter at the waffle house. Could you call me and give them to me....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just busted a 9pt. About the same as the 8 thats been getting a pass, but this one kinda rattled me...

Had not seen a deer yet and broke out rattlin antlers. I had just hit them when a buck come running in. I couldnt get the horns down fast enough and just dropped em to the ground. Then i grabbed bow, whistled, drew and shot. Put a great shot and he took a death run. 

He is probably not what I came to IL for, but no matter what heis my biggest bow buck by far...especially since my only other buck bybow was back in 92 or 93 and everthing since has been does 

Details later


----------



## erniesp

Way to go Jim.... Congrats


----------



## tinytim

WTG JT!!!!  That 8 looked pretty good to me.


----------



## BirdDawg

WTG JT!!!!!! 

Still shaking?  have a cup of coffee on me! That is if you can hold it still right now.........


----------



## MAPSTRE

Congrats Jim!!! Lets see the pictures later!!


----------



## miller

Congrats man, let's see some pics! When you get time.....


----------



## mudhawg

congrats, can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## T/C 300 MAG

You DA man! way to go!


----------



## deerhunter70

WTG Jim, can't wait to see the pics. Now you can wait for the big one with the smoke pole..


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

Wtg jt!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Sweeeeetttt!!!! Lets see some pics!


----------



## sawyerrt10

wtg jt!!! Let's see some pictures!!!


----------



## Nitro

Congrats Jim!!!! I bet he's a dandy Buck!


----------



## TOW

Good going Jim!

Now shooo the rest of them over to Hamilton county.. 

I've found that rattling works a LOT better in Illinois than it does in my home state of Indiana. Better buck to doe ratio?

Waiting anxiously for the pictures and full story.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Will have to get back to the cabin for some pics. Drinkin coffee and watchin another lil buck right now. 

Yeah I should have let him walk too, but I am proud of him and woody will make him hang proud


----------



## Milkman




----------



## aaronward9

atta boy jim!  congrats!  lets see some pics!


----------



## Duckhawk

WTG, Boss man Congrats! Hurry up with the Pics! Any deer with a Bow is a good deer! Again Congrats!


----------



## jmharris23

Congrats JT! Wish I was there!


----------



## Core Lokt

congrtats JT!!! Now get another with the smokepole.


----------



## Rangerboats

Congrats JT....now lets see some pictures!


----------



## head buster

Attaboy JT. Congrats!! We all want to see some picts!!!


----------



## DRB1313

I had a feeling this morning was going to have you slingin one.
Way to go JT. Now you can seriously go after Mack Daddy!!!!!


----------



## Gadget

Good Deal Jim!!   


your first Pope?


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Atta boy Jim! Waiting for pics...


----------



## deerbandit

Good Job JT Bring on the Pics.


----------



## Jasper

Attaboy JT! We're all proud of you here man!


----------



## Robbie101

Congrats Jimbo.........


----------



## sman

Good job Jim!!! 

Pretty bad when I am sitting in the tree this morning thinking about your hunt more than the one I am on.

Still have one more tag and this time you will have a smokepole or a gun!!  

How about the other guys any luck?


----------



## Mac

Congrats,  thanks for sharing the experience


----------



## James Vincent

Way to go Jim. You nervous in tree knowing them monster bucks like to walk under hunters that can't shoot them.


----------



## Jgebb

Nice job Jim! Thanks for the updates this has been a good read for a monday morning.


----------



## butterbean7008

Congrats JT cant wait to see the pics...


----------



## red tail

I can't wait to get there!


----------



## braintree

that a boy JT, It's smokepole time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turkeyed

congrats jim!!!!


----------



## hicktownboy

Congrats Jim!  That coffee is the trick.  Better pour another cup in celebration!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

way to go. bring on some pics


----------



## Booner Killa

YESSSSSSSSSSS.....You da man Jimbo. I knew it wouldn't be long before you waylayed one. WTG bud. Pics please...


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Way to go man! Ready to see some pictures of the beast!


----------



## Bruz

Congrats Jim,,,,,,,,,Looking forward t the pics.

Robert


----------



## Gut_Pile

Atta boy JT. Can't wait to see some pictures!!!


----------



## GAGE

Congrats and great job JT!


----------



## labs4life

Congrats JT!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well we got my buck out of the woods and I grabbed a climber and the video cam and am now 10 yards from bubba hoping to get him on film. This is the only pics I have foir now and they are from my cell. Will be out after dark and maybe have better


----------



## Duckhawk

Yes sir, congrats Boss Man


----------



## WickedKwik

Congrats JT!!!!!!!


----------



## shotgun

Great Buck JT! I bet he got your knees to knocking.!


----------



## red tail

thats awsome JT!!!!!


----------



## secondseason

Way to go JT!!!


----------



## sman

Nice bow buck!!!


----------



## deerbandit

Nice buck JT. Since your goin to be filming  bubba just keep telling him there isnt enough light for the shot that way you can win the bet this year.


----------



## Handgunner

Way to go Jim!!!!!


----------



## BowChilling

Good deer Jim! Congrats to ya!


----------



## bowman77

Great buck JT.....Congrats on a fine deer


----------



## BrianDailey

Nice one, Sir...Congrats!


----------



## jaymax00

Guys I dont know about you, but this is one of the best threads I have seen on here. Congrats on a great deer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ppkbbq

Congrats Jim!.  Tell Bubba I'm sorry he missed one.


----------



## deerhunter70

WTG  Jim I knew you would make us all proud.. Nice buck!!!!!
When do you get to break out the ol' smoke pole?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thanks all. 

Smokepoles on friday. Till then I am wityh bubba getting footage. 

Right now we are in a lil woodlot between a couple of beanfields. Same stand he missed from yesterday eve. The wind is still howling and its about 40 degrees. None seen since I got in with the cam and climber, buty he saw a handful at day break. 

We would like to end this soon, but if needed we have 6 hours before dark. 

Will check in soon


----------



## Paymaster

Congrats Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredw

Nicely done JT!


----------



## Booner Killa

Come on BB, drop one soon bud. Ya'll stay safe. That buck ain't too shabby at all. He's a goodun fo sho. Congrats JT.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Congratulations on a fine buck Jim. Now get Bubba on one!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

congrats there JT, Awesome buck


----------



## ALLBEEF

Great deer JIM!

I am going to get fired - if ya'll don't quit with these updates from the tree

Boy I love this - almost as good as being there!

I'll be close to you guys by Wed. evening!! Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## stefan carter

*wishing*

wishing i was headed back north this year  great deer  and thanks for the great storys


----------



## Jayrod

WTG JT,

Nice buck, and a thread with 200 posts in like three days!!!  Thats gotta be some kinda record.  

Keep us posted on the other guys and good luck with the smokepole.

JL


----------



## gadeerwoman

Ok, you got a buck....now get your tail back here and get to work.
Just kidding...congratulations JT ! Nice buck!!


----------



## head buster

Nice buck JT!! P&Y?


----------



## aaronward9

nice buck Jim! congrats!


----------



## snuffy

Congratulations,
Nice buck


----------



## Rockett

Congrats Jim!
Nice Buck -Trophy in my book!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Very slow since getting back on stand. We have seen one lil buck

We are here till dark...yall hang on!

Oh yeah, did I mention the wind is still howling???


----------



## GeorgiaTrout

Great bow buck, Jim. Get bubba on film with him busting a dandy buck.


----------



## boneboy96

great thread here...nice Buck also there Jim...WTG!


----------



## Lead Poison

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Congratulations Jim! That is one fine buck!


----------



## Robk

knew something happened with all the posts since I left this morning.  CONGRATS JT!!!!!!!!

R


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Jim Thompson said:


> Very slow since getting back on stand. We have seen one lil buck
> 
> We are here till dark...yall hang on!
> 
> Oh yeah, did I mention the wind is still howling???



Cuddos JT,  Is the wind blowing hard up there???

Come on Bubba,  Nows you time.


----------



## Hunter Haven

congrats on your buck Jim!! Now get some good pics and footage of deer and Bubba before you breakout the fire power!!!


----------



## tah1982

Congrats Jim!


----------



## dutchman

Very nice. WTG, Jimbo!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Congrats Jim!!!  That's a horse right there!  My wife say's quit drooling and wishing you were there.  Is that a hair piece he's wearing in the second pic?

WTG!!!  I've got buck envy.


----------



## deerbuster

Nice buck JT!! How did it go this afternoon?


----------



## bany

How's the wind now? Good buck with the bow, good luck with the black powder!


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Very nice buck Jim! Hope you get good footage


----------



## SELFBOW

Congrats JT!!!!! This thread will be a record breaker before its over.
posts and views for sure.
Get em BubbaB!!!!!


----------



## bowman77

Where's the update JT....And congrats again on a mighty fine buck


----------



## jonday

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## chambers270

Yeah we are ready to hear about that pair of bucks you all had to clean.


----------



## BowChilling

bowman77 said:


> Where's the update JT....And congrats again on a mighty fine buck



I'm thinking after taking his best buck ol JT killed his battery textin pictures to his friends! Not like him to not update. Unless Bubba made him stop and pay attention!


----------



## Arrow3

WTG Jim!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

Very nice buck jt


----------



## jasonC

Now thats a good buck. Congrats Jim. Dust the ole smokepole off and get us another one!


----------



## BIGDADDY317

way to go jt... now come on with some more updates!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

we only saw 2 deer inside the woodlot we were in but saw about 16 in the field we could see.  yeah yeah the wind howled...and howled.  actually snowed on us at dark too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

only quality pics I have for now, including a pic of where my rattling antlers ended up when he ran in on me.  will have some good ones if anyone else could kill something


----------



## whitetaco02

Jim, that is a great bow buck!  Congrats and good luck to you and your hunting party with the smokepoles!


----------



## Hunter Haven

I bet when you dropped the horns in such the moment, you had an O-"crap" thought enter the mind didn't you???


----------



## The Original Rooster

Way to go Jim!


----------



## TenPtr

Congrats on a great deer!  This thread is better than the outdoor channel!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hunter Haven said:


> I bet when you dropped the horns in such the moment, you had an O-"crap" thought enter the mind didn't you???



happened so fast I didnt think about it, but yeah everyone has asked that


----------



## Ms. Steyr

Good luck to all makin the trip to Illinois! And a special good luck to redtail!!! (And Jeff!)


----------



## nscrash

Congrats on a great buck!!!


----------



## alligood729




----------



## robertyb

Will he make P&Y?  Congrats.


----------



## hunter rich

WoooHooo!! nice buck.  Good job JT!!!


----------



## Katera73

WTG JT!!  nice buck wish I was there with you.  Hey maybe next year you can take us all on a field trip to IL.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Big ole roman nosed buck.  I keep coming back.  Mighty fine.  Maybe you could use them horns for rattlin' and throw them little ones away?


----------



## TOW

Congratulations JT.

*Good one.*

Illinois is GREAT isn't it?

My son's White county buck..

143 with a 20" inside spread. He was an EHD suvivor. He had some velvet still on his rack and his hooves were all split up.







Good luck Friday....

BTW - I'm staying at the Carmi Motel in Carmi Friday night if you are in the neighborhood.



.


----------



## mcagle

WTG Jim.  Congrats on a nice bow buck!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

great buck TOW, tell him congrats!

robert...mine might go py gross, but cant see it netting it.  I am happy either way


now we wait on bubba and qturn to bust one with bows and then for the smokepoles to get broken out on friday!

I might be doe hunting this morning, but will be filming this eve and will have updates throughout the day


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

nice buck-----------congrats JT


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dead dark yet again. Wind still blowing and get this...tomorrow they are sayingits supposed to be very windy, back into the mid 20mph range

27 degrees and sky is clear withwind from the nw. I am doe hunting this AM and am in a thin stretch of woodth a CRP field on one side and a cut corn field on the other. 

Hopefully I will have time to drink my coffee and get some great pics before I draw back...yesterdays hunt was a lil too fast for me. 

Yall keep em crossed for bubba and qturn...we need more bucks on the pole

Will update soon


----------



## copperhead

Jim, this is a great thread, I can't get any work done at all because I keep checking for updates. Keep em coming.


----------



## sman

once again good luck 2 u this morning JT.  As many does as you have been seeing this should be like a cake walk.  Stick a big un.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Man I love looking @ deer...but wouldnt you know it that the first doe just came by with about a 145" 9 behind her neither really came close enough for abow shot, but I got a pic of him. Not sure how good cause its still too dark for a good shot

Ok back to the doe hunt


----------



## miller

Now that you have tagged out, you know you will see a huge buck, broadside at 20 yards! That's the way of the world..... Good luck sticking some slick heads.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

JT. I guess IL is closer to FL than I thought.  Suppose to be low 20's tonight and in the morning.  Good luck today.  I wish you'd taken a few lessons from Bowana so you could film your own.  It ain't like I don't have enough distractions at work with GON as it is.  Dang ADD.  It ain't like I don't have enough distractions at work with GON as it is.  Hey look, I've got some mail.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Miller, take a look at my last post above your  already seen a shooter buck this morn


----------



## red tail

Good luck this morning!!!


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

dang JT the bucks keep gettin biggger ang bigger by time u get the smokpoles out  ull be on the biggest of thebig!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does in here feeding on acorns and just out of bow range...come on ladies...


----------



## Paymaster

Good Luck this morn'n Jim.


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Stick one!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Must not be as desirable to the ladies as I thought. They are walking dead away from me

Qturn has seen a handful of lil bucks but nothing big enough. Havent heard from bubba


----------



## Handgunner

Reading this thread, and thinking back on last year's hunt.  I gotta question...

Does Bubbabuck pay more, or have special treatment?  He's always on the BEASTS! 

Good luck to ya this morning on some backstraps!


----------



## Robk

delton I'm sure it has something to do more with JT's feet than Bubba's wallet.  

R


----------



## Handgunner

Robk said:


> delton I'm sure it has something to do more with JT's feet than Bubba's wallet.
> 
> R


Now that's a good point... 

The temps Jim is hunting in, I doubt he's barefoot though.....

I don't know though..... It is Jim we're talkin' about!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Couple of points of interest...

First is that the refreshing breeze we started with has been replaced by a cruel blistering wind!

Second is that if you put a bear claw into your pocket with handwarmers it comes out steaming like right out of the oven and goes great with a fine cup of coffee!!!!

And finally the third point is that the second point is much more important than the first


----------



## Handgunner

Jim Thompson said:


> Couple of points of interest...
> 
> First is that the refreshing breeze we started with has been replaced by a cruel blistering wind!
> 
> Second is that if you put a bear claw into your pocket with handwarmers it comes out steaming like right out of the oven and goes great with a fine cup of coffee!!!!
> 
> And finally the third point is that the second point is much more important than the first


 

Bear claws are good!


----------



## braintree

Jim Thompson said:


> Must not be as desirable to the ladies as I thought. They are walking dead away from me.
> 
> I've always had that problem,  Good buck Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson

Handgunner said:


> Now that's a good point...
> 
> The temps Jim is hunting in, I doubt he's barefoot though.....
> 
> I don't know though..... It is Jim we're talkin' about!


Delt would you believe I was just letting my tootsies air out?? Cant get barefoot though cause i would have to peel em off the metal!


----------



## wtruax

Jim Thompson said:


> Couple of points of interest...
> 
> First is that the refreshing breeze we started with has been replaced by a cruel blistering wind!
> 
> Second is that if you put a bear claw into your pocket with handwarmers it comes out steaming like right out of the oven and goes great with a fine cup of coffee!!!!
> 
> And finally the third point is that the second point is much more important than the first



try a honey bun. i live this thread. If you wonder why you have to wait at the dentist office today it is because of this thread.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Doe bedded @ 60yrds downwind!


----------



## dawg2

Jim Thompson said:


> Well we got my buck out of the woods and I grabbed a climber and the video cam and am now 10 yards from bubba hoping to get him on film. This is the only pics I have foir now and they are from my cell. Will be out after dark and maybe have better



Nice buck!  I load them w/the antlers facing back so I don't get stabbed in a kidney though!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Either cover your dang sweaty feet, or try this technique for calling.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MwHWbsvgQUE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MwHWbsvgQUE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Oh yeah, cover your speaker first or hit the mute button first.


----------



## Handgunner

Jim Thompson said:


> Delt would you believe I was just letting my tootsies air out?? Cant get barefoot though cause i would have to peel em off the metal!


 

Just couldn't help yourself could ya!?


----------



## Booner Killa

Man, you're killin me. I want to see somemore bone on the ground. Tell those boys to get after it already....Ya'll stay safe and good luck.


----------



## gtparts

All that raw flesh and no fava beans or a nice chianti.


- Hannibal Lector -


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok so now its a large herd of does bedded


----------



## Jasper

Jim Thompson said:


> Doe bedded @ 60yrds downwind!



40 yard pin on her back oughta do it Jim! Let er rip.....

Great thread!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

This thread has 11,771 views

Keep posting JT


----------



## Handgunner

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok so now its a large herd of does bedded


Fling one in amongst'em, at lease one might run your way!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Handgunner said:


> Fling one in amongst'em, at lease one might run your way!



Or throw the rattling antlers at em, it worked yesterday


----------



## Handgunner

Jeff Phillips said:


> Or throw the rattling antlers at em, it worked yesterday


 Exactly!

Make it happen, Jim! MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Jasper

Handgunner;2816979 Make it happen said:


> Between drinking coffee and posting updates I don't know if he has the time!


----------



## gtparts

Be the arrow,Jim..... be the arrow......


----------



## QTurn

At a hilltop & finally a good signal. Rattled in a small 8. Saw a doe & a spike @ 3 hours ago. Sat in the same stand JT killed his 9 yesterday.

Headed in for a hot lunch and then back at it!!!


----------



## Handgunner

Jasper said:


> Between drinking coffee and posting updates I don't know if he has the time!


 Don't forget the bear claw!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

How 'bout posting a pic of the bedded does?


----------



## Jim Thompson

was too thick to get pics of the does, but a spike came through and they all took off like a flock of birds.

just got back to the cabin.

here is a pic of the buck that came through this AM


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Woulda been a great bow buck!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Jim Thompson said:


> was too thick to get pics of the does, but a spike came through and they all took off like a flock of birds.
> 
> just got back to the cabin.
> 
> here is a pic of the buck that came through this AM



 -- MY SOUL!!!


----------



## red tail

JT,

your killing me. I'll be their as soon as I can!!! this is going to be the longest two days of my Life!!! followed by the shortest 3.

keep the updates coming!!!


----------



## Nashces

This is one realitly show I actually love to watch each season!

I just started Bow Hunting last year and am VERY PROUD of my spike I killed on public land .

Great Buck Jim

Now cmon let's send out the positive vibes for Q & B!


----------



## kcausey

ALLBEEF said:


> -- MY SOUL!!!



Don't you worry....ur gonna get all of the Wabash River you can stand starting tomorrow.

btw....i'll be working nights starting 5pm until friday.....call me anytime you need anything mike....i'll be around....don't worry about waking me up....we need some MZLR revenge.


----------



## ALLBEEF

kcausey said:


> Don't you worry....ur gonna get all of the Wabash River you can stand starting tomorrow.
> 
> btw....i'll be working nights starting 5pm until friday.....call me anytime you need anything mike....i'll be around....don't worry about waking me up....we need some MZLR revenge.



 - I'm wired son! Can't hardly be still!! -- You can believe I'm gonna call you - don't worry about that at all!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

the 2 bucks killed so far, although another was shot this AM as well but not out of the woods yet.

first one is me and May with my 9 and the second is me and Kurt from wyoming with his 10.


----------



## Robk

Delton,
I think JT is just saving the best for last.  I turkey hunted with him one time and he's up to anything.  Ain't that right Jim?

R


----------



## 01Foreman400

Congrats Jim.  Great looking deer.


----------



## red tail

some good looking deer for sure!! Man they are big up there!


----------



## Greene728

Great job JT and the Gang!! BTW that 10 pt in the second pic is nearly perfect isnt he. Should be little if any deducts on that ole boy!


----------



## pikehunter

This is a GREAT thread! It's ALMOST as good as hunting at work...You made the right call on that 9 pointer JT, Ida had to shoot with him coming to the horns like that.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand still looking for a doe within bow range. This time I am sitting in a very narrow (maybe 100 yrds wide) strip of woods between cut corn and cut bean fields. Its warmer now around 40 and believe it or not the wind is now manageable at about 10mph and out of the NW. For those that remember this thread from 3 years ago this same week, Im in the same stand where I passed on a beast 8 and took pics of him

Bubba is hunting on the same lil strip field that he killed his booner on 3 years ago and qturn is sitting around a field that me and bubba watched 16 deer around last night and within a couple hundred yards of where bubba missed his buck. 

It is happening here right now!  The does are now being crowded by the big boys so the rest of this week should be IT!


----------



## Jake Allen

WTG Jim! Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba just texted me...he hears a fight going on right now!!! Come man kill em!


----------



## Handgunner

Jim Thompson said:


> Bubba just texted me...he hears a fight going on right now!!! Come man kill em!


Too bad you or he can't youtube this stuff!!! We need to hear it!


----------



## aaronward9

this is a great thread Jim!  i find myself coming home from class to jump on here and find out whats been going on!


----------



## Jim Thompson

So qturn and bubba both text me saying they are starting to see deer and I look across the corn field and walking across the middle of it without a care in the world is a huge 12pt! He walked within 30 yards!!!  I took a couple of pics to be uploaded later. Im happy with my archery buck, but dear lord bring on the smokepoles!!!


----------



## wtruax

Jim, how do you post from the stand?


----------



## labs4life

wtruax said:


> Jim, how do you post from the stand?



Blackberry or Internet capable phone.  It is the way of the world.


----------



## red tail

Keep us in the loop!! Man this is like a good book you can't put down.  Come on bubba and qturn!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 more big beasts chasing doe across field!


----------



## BCondor77

Wow...best posting I have seen in a while.  I love the suspense of waiting to see what is going to happen next and what monster you are going to see next!

Keep it up and let the arrows fly!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bucks and does all over the corn field coming from every woodlot except the one Im in! Come on sweet nanny


----------



## irishleprechaun

Jim,
I leave Friday do you think they still are on next week?  When you guys leave to come back?  PM me and maybe we can meet up on the road if the timing works, would love to see the spoils and get my self psyched for my week up there....I won't be using the fire sticks but I'll scout then bow hunt when it is back in.

IL


----------



## irishleprechaun

BTW guys I called the Il DNR and there are still 3,000 archery antler tags left!  If I get one early I might just have to buy a second


----------



## Jim Thompson

Impossible to say how many deer ive seen so far because they are running like mad...but its been a massive number. Course the onlyu one in bow range was a massive beast that I cant touch ;bounce: no word from the others for a while. Hope theyre having fun


----------



## dfhooked

this is what i expected after having to leave sunday am to come back from trip that started tuesday afternoon. We got hit with rain and warm till saturday and knew this week would be on fire. Good luck with the rest of the tags, hopefully i will fill mine in december.


----------



## Jim Thompson

The 12 just walked across the field checking does. He looked bigger @ that distance too!


----------



## Pondman

I hope your taking pics.....


----------



## backroads_n_GA

Jim, would you like to adopt a 40 year old for a son?  I will buff your boots for the next pic if you will take me with you next year.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok I am waiting on a ride. Came out as soon as I was sure that no bucks were in range of seeing me. Didnt care about a doe that much and would love for someone to get that 12!

Irish, we are here through the weekend. Cant say that the rut will still be hot next week, but it is just now heating up so maybe. 

Redtail, yall dont forget your soft gun cases, gotta have them here to ride and you gotta have orange hats and vests. Also hope yall are ok with lock ons cause they bucks are heck they like ladders too


----------



## QTurn

Saw a spike @ 3pm. Broadside @ 15 yards. Saw 3 does right at dark. My luck has got to get better.... Back to the lodge for chicken and dumplings. 

One more day!!


----------



## XJfire75

Wheres them pics from today JT?

Sucks that you busted the 9 and it always goes that way now that your doe hunting and seeing huge ens LOL.

Theres 23 people viewing this thread right now dadgum...

Blackberry or what Jim?


----------



## whitetaco02

Jim, can you post a link to the clothing you are using to handle the cold weather up there?  I am interested.  Thanks


----------



## JW2

Good luck Jeff and Red! Bring home a good un!


----------



## red tail

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok I am waiting on a ride. Came out as soon as I was sure that no bucks were in range of seeing me. Didnt care about a doe that much and would love for someone to get that 12!
> 
> Irish, we are here through the weekend. Cant say that the rut will still be hot next week, but it is just now heating up so maybe.
> 
> Redtail, yall dont forget your soft gun cases, gotta have them here to ride and you gotta have orange hats and vests. Also hope yall are ok with lock ons cause they bucks are heck they like ladders too




Got it all ready to go.  Can't wait to be there! come on friday!!!

Sonds like your having a blast!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

I use a blackberry on stand for the updates.  helps me keep up with forum registrations and emails and my PMs too...although delton helps too

I will post pics of the 12 soon, but the pics do not come close to doing it justice.  looks like a lil baby deer compared to what was standing under me.

for the clothing, me and bubba are both wearing about the same thing.  the great part is that we are not wearing ANYTHING bulky and may never wear insulated bulky clothing again.

under armour cold gear compression fit bottoms and half turtle neck top.

under armour cold gear 1/4 zip loose fit turtle neck

light weight fleece mid layer bottoms

windproof fleece jacket and pants...windproof is key

under armour thin fleece gloves

fleece sock hat

fleece neck gaiter when windy...every day so far

around the waist handwarmer pouch

one pair of wool socks with toasty toes in the AM

1200 gram lacrosse rubber boots



may sound like a lot, but its all thin and layered and nothing is bulky.  no more insulated coat or bibs or coveralls.


----------



## whitetaco02

Jim, it sounds like you all have it down to a Science.  I found an under armour wind proof jacket here in town for 200 bucks.  I think I am going to wait and see what Santa has to bring!


----------



## mcagle

Sounds like you are having a great trip.  I can't wait, I'm leaving early in the morning for Wayne County.  I hope to be in the tree for the evening hunt.


----------



## Jake63

You sure are putting an Ill trip on my wish list.  

This is good reading


----------



## ClydeWigg3

JT, I've been PM'ing LLove and we've worked out a deal.  I'm gonna paint the shed out back and you'll take me hunting next year.
Heck I may even mow the lawn a time or two this Spring.

Them are some mighty fine looking bucks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry I was late in catching up on your rocking thread.  Mega-Congrats on your fine buck!  Looks like you've really put the pressure early on your hunting partners.  Guess we ought to send you more bear paws to help you get thru your smokepole season too up there in the land of the giants.  

Wish ya'll the best success for the rest of the hunt.  Thx for the LIVE updates & entertainment, which I'd be willing to pay for in case you decide to make a future living doing this fine service for your outdoorsman peers & fans.  Look forward to ya'lls future live hunting adventure episodes.


----------



## Jim Thompson

whitetaco02 said:


> Jim, it sounds like you all have it down to a Science.  I found an under armour wind proof jacket here in town for 200 bucks.  I think I am going to wait and see what Santa has to bring!



a member bought it and said dont waste money on it, although I cant imagine they would create a product not worth every penny.

the fleece jacket I wear is only about $80 but doesnt have all the nice little pockets etc


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Good luck this AM Jim.  Same for  Bubba and the rest of the crew, maybe ya'll all will come home with a good'un.


----------



## ppkbbq

Jim,  tell Bubba hello and I hope he gets one today. Ya'll be safe.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Day 5 of the 9 day hunt. I am still doe hunting until friday's smokepoles party although ever since killing my archery buck I have seen a shooter buck...big shooters...every sit. 

Today its 27 and, yeah I know, windy. Right now its about 10 but will increase to 25-30 today. Wind is from the south and @ my back. 

I am on a big hay field in a ladder stand in a massive oak tree. The deer should come right under me to get across the field. I have already seen 2 bucks. One pretty big 8 with a busted 2 that came under me in dead darl. Had to look @ with binocs and another lil 6 under me right now sniffing where the 8 was. 

Bubba is not far from me praying for his chance, second chance, @ the monster 10 he missed. 

Not sure where QT is yet

Later


----------



## QTurn

I'm to the left of the lodge near where I hunted Sun. Waaaaayyy up a ladder about 100 yards in a woodline looking at a cut cornfield. Got another field about 100 yards behind me. 

Jim, this is where Joe said you took pics of a big 9.


----------



## red tail

Good luck this morning guys!!!! Getcha one!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Stay in there as long as you can atrie, the beast is in there and just might make another appearance!


----------



## Paymaster

This is good stuff y'all. It is almost like bein there with ya! Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## QTurn

Just had two spikes come through pushing two yearling does. Guess you gotta start sometime! LOL


----------



## Jim Thompson

Almost had coyote on the grill. Didnt quite come close enough. Normally wont waste expensive arrow on one, but its been a while. 

2 bucks and a doe soi far this am


As promised the breeze is now brutal!


----------



## gtparts

Thanks for the incredible thread including pics. Vicarious hunting is better than no hunting at all. Gomer says to tell everybody  "Hey".


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Jim Thompson said:


> Today its 27 and, yeah I know, windy. Right now its about 10 but will increase to 25-30 today. Wind is from the south and @ my back.




It's 17 Dacula this morning.  My only hunt up there it was 30 here and 70 up there with that mean 40 mph South Wind.  Killed the hunting.

I've enjoyed the read.  Keep the updates coming!


----------



## zman

jt thanks for taking the time to do this. i feel like i am in the stand with you. it is a great read and you always keep us waiting on more. keep it up and get you a stud. also does bubba not no how to work a blackberry.lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Have a pretty good 8 running in circles up hewre. He is looking for the doe that was here. Yeah I got a pic


----------



## Javelin

Nice kill JT,,good luck to all that is there,,


----------



## Jim Thompson

Deer moving everywhere now. Seen 3 8's 2 does a screwed up 6 and a spike. No does in range. Bubba just told me he is covered up with deer and has deer bedded around him.


----------



## seminoleslayer

The up dates are awesome good advertisement for the guide service


----------



## ClydeWigg3

25 In Tallahassee this morning, but a tropical breeze is brewing and I think it's up to freezing now.  I'm going this afternoon after work.  I hope I can see 1/16th of what you are seeing now.  "Covered up with deer" - "Deer bedded all around" - must be rough up there.  Be safe and shoot another!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dead here now. Amazing what kind of havoc a hot doe causes. 

Also, PPKBBQ, gary says hey back and that his phone is broke.  We are gonna run to town @ lunch and hopefully get it taken care of. 

And yes coffee IS the nectar of the gods!


----------



## kcausey

Jim Thompson said:


> I use a blackberry on stand for the updates.  helps me keep up with forum registrations and emails and my PMs too...although delton helps too
> 
> I will post pics of the 12 soon, but the pics do not come close to doing it justice.  looks like a lil baby deer compared to what was standing under me.
> 
> for the clothing, me and bubba are both wearing about the same thing.  the great part is that we are not wearing ANYTHING bulky and may never wear insulated bulky clothing again.
> 
> under armour cold gear compression fit bottoms and half turtle neck top.
> 
> under armour cold gear 1/4 zip loose fit turtle neck
> 
> light weight fleece mid layer bottoms
> 
> windproof fleece jacket and pants...windproof is key
> 
> under armour thin fleece gloves
> 
> fleece sock hat
> 
> fleece neck gaiter when windy...every day so far
> 
> around the waist handwarmer pouch
> 
> one pair of wool socks with toasty toes in the AM
> 
> 1200 gram lacrosse rubber boots
> 
> 
> 
> may sound like a lot, but its all thin and layered and nothing is bulky.  no more insulated coat or bibs or coveralls.



Rocky makes some ScentIQ thermals that are a copy of the basic Under Armor compression thermals.....they won't compare to the 2.0 or 3.0's......but the Rocky stuff is on sale at BPS for $14.88 each.....i wear one top and bottom, the Browning He**'s Canyon outerwear.....The Rocky ScentIQ stuff is a good alternative to UA if you don't wanna spend the money, or want mutiple sets.  I have worn the basic UA thermals and they are very, very similar.  that's Browning He**'s Canyon is some bad to the bone stuff for cold weather....extremely bowhuntable in sub freezing weather.
ekc

btw.....JT, i wish you knew how jealous i am of the weather yall are getting......we had 50's and 70's......ALLBEEF is heading to the same property we hunted....they start today.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Seminole, my threads from years past up here is why qturn is here and jeff phillips and red tail are on the way up. I hope like crazy that they all have as much fun as we normally do, dead deer or not. Feel bad for QT, man cant buy a deer much less a shooter buck so far...but hes got the rest of today to make it happen


----------



## MAPSTRE

Its been almost an hour. whats the update?


----------



## MidwestAddiction

what outfitter are you at?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

N.GaDeerSlayer said:


> what outfitter are you at?




http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/


----------



## Jim Thompson

Not gonna happen this am. I ended up seeing about 8 bucks, 2 does and 2 yotes. We have to head into town to get bubbas phone checked out and then get back in the tree. Later


----------



## marknga

Great stuff JT.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

Jim - congratulations on your deer.


----------



## TOW

Jim,

I'm glad that you are seeing all that hot rut activity.
At the place I am hunting in Hamilton county it is reverse.

Monday evening I watched a huge 8 walk the edge of a picked bean field that had a half dozen does in it and he never even glanced their way.

Then last night I hunted that same field. I had hung a new stand  yesterday morning on that same edge hoping the huge 8 would do a repeat.

The wind was wrong so I got in my stand I had hunted  Monday evening. After about  half hour the wind did a switch so I got down, walked across the field and got in the new stand. 

I ended up with a dozen does in the field, with two being piebalds. About a hour before get down time the big 6 walked out from the field corner where I had been not 2 hours before. He had to walk within 10 yards of that stand.

This is him on a trail camera earlier in the year.







He never paid any attention to any of the does. He milled around and then cut across the field and entered the woods about 45 yards from me in a no shot area.

The huge 8 never showed- naturally..

There is a 20mph Southwest wind for this afternoon, so the new stand will be OK again. I’ll be there.

Then one day of honey do catch ups and a whole weekend of gun hunting Illinois.. it don’t get any better than that. 

Good luck with the charcoal burner....


----------



## Gut_Pile

where's the picture of the giant?


----------



## cpowel10

Sounds like yall are having a great trip!


----------



## BCondor77

come on...more info, more pics....this stuff is compelling!  I want to hear about the next one dropping!


----------



## QTurn

Back at it one last time! Came out early this morning becuse of the wind. Sitting just off a road bed with a food plot behind me leading to a field and hardwoods in front. Maybe it will happen!!

Regardless of what happens I have had a great time!! I wouldn't trade this experience for anything.


----------



## BCondor77

Good luck QTurn!  Bring down that monster!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Me and bubba just got settled as well. We are once again trying to get him on film killing a buck. 

We are back in the woodlot I was in last eve...where I saw a massive number of deer including 2-3 shooter bucks. We carried climbers in to be able to get more on the field edge and have cecil, our beat up decoy, 20 yards out in the cut corn field. Hopefully that will be enough to entice THE MAN to come close enough for a bow shot. Yesterday the action started at about 4 so we have an hour or so. 

At 50 degrees it is warm, but the wind is in the mid 20's

Yall hang on! Good luck on your last eve artie! It may happen at the last second so be ready!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just saw a shooter buck in the woodlot to our NW. He must have been bedded in it. When he stood up he walked away from us towards another field. We tried rattling and snort wheeze but he kept going. Gonna be a good nite!


----------



## tinytim

Good Luck to ALL!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Now 2 does and a lil buck


----------



## Pondman

Jim will the pepole viewing this great thread ever be able to see the footage your shooting????????????
 it would  make a great movie.................


----------



## Jim Thompson

Now 3 more including the 12 from last night and anotther thats bigger! Across the field from us though! We might have picked the wrong woodlot!!!!


----------



## msdins

Good luck on getting one to come in guys.


----------



## Katera73

Jim this thread is like a soap opera   I keep watching the thread to see if you have posted  any new updates. We are all pulling for you and the other guys . I'm going to be in a tree in the morning in Cherokee co. maybe I will see the kind of activy you are seeing but I dought it  . Hang in there and pile one up for all us back home.


----------



## Keebs

JT, keep the updates coming!  Don't listen to those *others*, you know they like those feet pics too! 
Stay Safe & keep posting!


----------



## nickel back

man this is good stuff


----------



## zman

what is the latest? good luck bubba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QTurn

I am the KING of the little buck!! Just had a fine little 5 point come right by me!! Have seen a doe as well but she was a long way off.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Fading fast almost all the deer have stayed across the little field. Only a doe and baby buck hqave crossed to us. Little longer


----------



## sman

QTurn said:


> I am the KING of the little buck!! Just had a fine little 5 point come right by me!! Have seen a doe as well but she was a long way off.



Need one at the buzzer,  you can do it!!!


----------



## alligood729

We're pulling for ya!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Not gonna happen. Sorry for the tag soup QT. Me and bubba have one more day of this then the smoke gets let loose


----------



## QTurn

Well, Mighty Artie has struck out!! Oh Well, there's always next year!


----------



## nickel back

QTurn said:


> Well, Mighty Artie has struck out!! Oh Well, there's always next year!



man that stinks...sure it was a good time and a blast


----------



## Paymaster

Aww man!I just knew it was gonna happen for ya.


----------



## JoeyWommack

This thread is great!


----------



## Blue Iron

Congrats on the Nice Buck Jim,

Friday morning with the Smoke Poll climb that small Sweet Gum next to the big Hickory....That 12 will be by around 9:18 AM.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Red Tail and I are North bound! 
We will see ya'll around lunch tomorrow


----------



## whitetaco02

http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/photos/index.tpl

Look at picture number 10 under whitetail trophies.  I recognize those two fellas!


----------



## Jim Thompson

see yall this afternoon jeff...or if we are in a tree see you this eve


----------



## ppkbbq

Jim, good luck to you and Bubba today.


----------



## josey wales

Great post, thanks guys. Ya'll get me through the work day.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back @ it for last day of bow. We are in a camera set with me in a lockon above bubba. But we forgot to charge cam batts so I am doe hunting instead of filming. 

Same stand where i got a pic of a massive 9pt on a doe. He is a beast I hope bubba can bust him. Woodlot between crp,corn, qand beans. Wind is @ 10 and from the north. Its a balmy 33

Wish him luck folks


----------



## Lead Poison

I'm loving the reports on this thread...live on stand!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Very slow this morn so far we are the only 2 hunters on thousands of acres of woods and havent seen a deer. Course up here that can all change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## ranger1977

Good luck, men.


----------



## TOW

Jim Thompson said:


> ............. Wind is @ 10 and from the north. Its a balmy 33
> .........



Cheer up Jim.

The firearm opener Friday predicts a 24°F with a wind of 10 mph from NNW and that will make it feel like 14°F.

Bundle up and takes LOTS of coffee...

I'll be over at Dale Illinois perched 20 foot up a pin oak..

Good luck..

WW


----------



## Jim Thompson

For instance it just changed lol! We just saw a huge buck trailing a doe across a crp field @ about 100yrds. He had love on him mind though.


----------



## zman

good luck guys. keep the post coming


----------



## Paymaster

Y'all go get'm today and have a good time.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tow, they call for 21 here in the AM and 19 sat morn! Come on!!!


----------



## leroy

Ya'll are the only hunters in the woods today? How hard is it to book a trip with them do they fill up pretty fast? How long a drive is it?


----------



## Jim Thompson

No more deer so far, but the wind has picked up. Not wearing or even bringing jackets this am might come back to bite us


----------



## jonday

Good Luck


----------



## jimmystriton

jt your killuin me.....leaving later on. be there with smnoke pole tomorrow in clay county....hope they are still on fire....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Leroy, all others are either leaving this am or coming in this eve, we are staying through. Not hard to book, just give joe smith a call @ the number on the website.


----------



## Keebs

Good Luck today!  Keep the updates coming, JT!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just heard grunts then 2 babies popped into the woods with us. A few mins later another beast of a buck is in here pushing their momma !!! Needin a little luck for one to come within 30!


----------



## P C I

Jim Thompson said:


> No more deer so far, but the wind has picked up. Not wearing or even bringing jackets this am might come back to bite us



Jim here in Iowa droped 12 degrees in a hour yesterday & with 30 mph winds this old boy got cold.


----------



## Jim Thompson

30mph winds will hurt you for sure. Luckily its only gusting in the 20s here now


----------



## HuntingFool

I was looking for a place to go next year and after reading all of this and checking out the web site, I might have just found the place to go. 

JT,
Maybe I can just hook up with the GON crew and go next year.

HF


----------



## BCondor77

ok....too much time between updates....what's happening?  Out of the stand, did you get that beast within 30 yards?  Come on....suspense is killing me!


----------



## irishleprechaun

3hrs and no update...they are either eating a sammich or tracking big boy...


----------



## Mark Thompson

Hey Bro.

Congrads on a fine buck. I know how long you have waited to shoot one like this with your bow!

Tell Bubba and May that lil brother show would have liked to been invited on a trip like this. I can hold a camera still after drinking 8 cups of coffie 

Call me later and tell me how its going.

Later dude!


----------



## rjcruiser

Mark Thompson said:


> Tell Bubba and May that lil brother show would have liked to been invited on a trip like this.



Wow...even his own brother wasn't invited.  This must be a super exclusive hunt

Hoping for a good update.....c'mon monster 12.


----------



## wtruax

Update (boom boom)! Update (boom boom)!


----------



## irishleprechaun

what you wanna bet the battery has died on JT's BB?


----------



## BlackSmoke

Im hoping they are just dragging Ol GollyWhopper out of the woods!!


----------



## JDUKE

I hope he's dragging big boy out too, but if it is his battery.....  maybe we need to insist that he takes an extra one along with him to the stand from now on......


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok this is it, bubbas last chance to kill one with his bow. Tomorrow morn out comes the smokepoles!

Dont know if I have mentioned wind yet...my lord it is absolutely howling!  Temp in the 30s and wind ithe 30s!!

Been here about an hour but since I left my gloves at the cabin its taking forever to type because of the wind

We are back on the same cut cornfield as last eve where we saw several shootrs. Wind is i
From the north which is much better for here. 

Will check in asap


----------



## Jim Thompson

And now we have a pretty good snow lol what a night its gonna be


----------



## GA DAWG

I'd have to have me a groundblind with a heater in it up there lol...I HATE hunting in the wind...Bubba better get a biggun before Jeff hits the woods..Hes liable to kill a new state record or something..Yall know how he is!!!


----------



## BowFan

Congrats on a good shot on a great buck Jim!  don't know how much bandwidth you have available, but any chance of seeing more of the views from the stand?  It's a very interesting thread and sure stimulates the imagination with mental pictures.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok so we have decided to do everything we can to get him on another beast and to let him redeem his miss earlier in the week. 

A little while ago he looked at me and said we are crazy to be hunting in this high wind on the edge of this field. That it is almost dangerous. So we decided to call it quits for the bow hunt and go get the MLs ready and to get into some cold adult bevs. 

So we get the climbers off the trees and get the decoy bagged up and I said that as a last ditch effort we should get to the woodlot across the field where all the bucks have been seen for last 2 eves and see if he can stalk one that might bebedded in it. With the snow and wind it might happen. 

So we get across the field into this lil woodlot and they are not bedded in it, but instead there is a little hidden gulley that goes to another huge woodlot and that is the route all the bucks are using to get over here! This lil 1 acre lot is covered in rubs and scrapes!!! This place is too good to pass up no matter the weather. So we haul butt back across the field and get the stands and are now 30 feet up again!  They showed up at exactly 4pm our time 2 days straight...almost that time now...

Only problem is no video or still cam because of the snow. We left them across the field in the deke bag. But hopefully I will be here to watch bubba bust a pig!

Later


----------



## elfiii

Stick one Bubba!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Lee

Great buck Jim, I just got caught up on the saga 

BB, you better stick one bigger than Jim's you can't let him show you up!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Doe just hauled across field and now in lil lot with us!!! Come big un!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Go Bubba Go!


----------



## tah1982

Its sad when you would rather keep up with this thread than go hunting yourself! Come on Bubba, kill one for me!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Does in field and one of bucks from last not is dogging them. Nothing in here with us since the one doe...its gonna get good in here!


----------



## NDLucas

Go Bubba, get him!


----------



## Jim Thompson

As usual the deer are smarter than the hunter (I am not the hunter this time  ) and so far only one of the bucks from the last couple of eves has shown up and he was across the field. Gettin dark fast...


----------



## deerhunter70

come on Bubba it's getting late stick you one...


----------



## Mlrtime

Across the field where you left from?!?!?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Last light...only a few left. If you dont hear from me, it didnt happen. We have about a mile walk back with climbers and video gear and a decoy...across a muddy corn field and a muddy bean field! Later


----------



## j_seph

hope you still got your boots on


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Time for the smoke poles huh.  Well, good luck to you and Bubba in the A.m.


----------



## zman

good luck in the morning guys with the smokepoles. hope ya'll all kill a booner. come may i  am pulling for you the most.


----------



## TOW

Mornin' Jim...

I know that you all are chomping at the bit this morning.

It is 3:14 am CST and I am catching up on the net getting ready to load the truck to head for Illinois and Hamilton county.

It is super cold so take lots of coffee and KEEP YOUR BOOTS ON.. 

Good luck and above all STAY SAFE.

Have fun too..

WW


----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks TOW.  yep we break out the smokers today...something is gonna die!

jeff phillips and red tail showed up yesterday afternoon.  hopefully they will both get on some good bucks.

btw, the wind is blowing...hard...yet again

ok gotta get them boys out of the bed


----------



## Double-droptine

good luck to all yall-hope your wait is short and your antlers are tall ,wide,and heavy


----------



## jonday

Good Luck


----------



## proside

GL Jim them girls at Hooters are rooting for ya


----------



## Jim Thompson

Day 7 of our hunt and first day of the 3 day IL gun hunt. 

Its brutal @ 21 and about 15mph winds

I am in a ladder on a small creek drain between 2 massive bean fields one cut yesterday and the other still standing. 

Bubba and I are both hunting new ground since our gun permits are for a diff county. We dont know what to expect except what we saw hewre last year. I killed a 140 10 and bubba a 146 8 on this farm in 07. 

Jeff and redtail are both hunting areas that we have seen some pigs @ so maybe they will connext. May is sitting in a beushy area where me ans bubba both have seen a 150 so it could happen for him too!

Have sammage and coffee am probably here for the duration


----------



## zman

COME ON MAY. i am pulling for you.


----------



## hicktownboy

An hour with no update??  You are killing us Jim!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Correction...crp to the right. Just saw 1st 2 deer a small buck and a mack truck!!!  300 yrds out cross field. Very easy 160s!  Later


----------



## MAPSTRE

Jim.. lets smell that gun powder!!!


----------



## bany

Too cold to type?  EVERYTHING is moving isn't it. See a deer yet?


----------



## Rockett

This is the coolest thing - all we need now is a video feed and I want get any work done.  I think I'll save my money next year and just take a week opff to read the "from the tree " threads.  Great stuff!


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83

*From the tree is cool*


Good luck from Iraq!


----------



## twiggs25

*I have a problem!!*

My name is Jonathan and I am addicted to this thread.  All week I have found myself checking for updates every 10 or 15 minutes.  I can't wait for the next update!!  Thanks for giving all us back home something to do at work this week!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Taylor Co.

An absolutely awesome thread JT! Congrats to you guys on your fine harvests!! Keep us posted dude!


----------



## Rockett

Yeah this is not real good for those folks that have the internet sights visited reviewed by the boss.  Question " Why were you on the Illinois from the tree thread all day Long"?  Oh, I was waitin on Jim to kill that monster that walked by him a little while back? Can we say unemployment!  Course I'd have more time to hunt.


----------



## Booner Killa

I love reading this. It's like an outdoor version of a slimey love novel with murder and drama...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tough to do updates in this kind of weather. Cant typew with gloves and hands gotta b covered. 

6 bucks and several does. Have a vewrey heavy 8 bedded in crp. Maybe shooter


----------



## Taylor Co.

Jim Thompson said:


> Tough to do updates in this kind of weather. Cant typew with gloves and hands gotta b covered.
> 
> 6 bucks and several does. Have a vewrey heavy 8 bedded in crp. Maybe shooter



Hold out for a SUPER BIG'UN this go round Jimbo!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Hey Jim, you got 150 gr charge in that smoke pole? If so that thang should reach out pretty far.


----------



## KPreston

*From the tree!!!!!!!!!!1*

Jim, I have enjoyed the reports from the tree!  I hope the BIG'UN comes close enough for a shot!    KP.


----------



## Jim Thompson

In the neighborhood of 30 deer now, with half being bucks. Have not seen the massive one again and trhe big 8 has a broken 3 on left side so he got a pass. Crp is all high grassap and about every time I glass i see deer!

Bubba just passed an 8 with a busted 2

Itsa toasty 27 now and very windy


----------



## jmock9

what outfitter are yall with


----------



## QTurn

Good luck the rest of the way guys!!  I made it home about 4:30 yesterday.  I stopped a few times and just took it easy.  I sure wish it could have happened for me!  Maybe next year will be my year.  I had a great time in camp with you guys.  It was good to meet yall and finally put a face to Jim's feet!  Will keep checking for updates.


----------



## DubyaT

http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/ i think is what they said


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

When you get back please forward the info to where you are to me again. Just got a new computer and i lost the last one you sent me. Thanks and good luck jim.


----------



## gtparts

DubyaT said:


> http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/ i think is what they said



If I had five daughters like in your avatar I'd show 'em off too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Paymaster, 200 is very doable although this wind would wreck havoc on the big bullet

Add another buck sighting


----------



## BCondor77

come on JT!!!  We are rooting for you guys to take down another monster!  This is great stuff....can't help but hit the refresh button over and over to see the latest update!


----------



## Mwaldrop

jim u have quite an audience right now, 50 to be exact, burn some powder for us all!!!


----------



## Double-droptine

Mwaldrop said:


> jim u have quite an audience right now, 50 to be exact, burn some powder for us all!!!



this is why were not seeing any deer in ga. were all watching to see what jim does in illinois-jim hurry up and shoot something and come home so we can hunt


----------



## deerhunter70

C'mon Jim get the big boy!!! This thread is going to hit 500 today. Which will come first the big 500 or the big 160 +?

 GOOD LUCK AND STAY AS WARM AS YOU CAN!!!


----------



## MSU bowhunter

The best thread in a while...good JT & Co.!


----------



## Mark Thompson

Those that can't hunt.....look at this thred 

Keep it up boys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yall cross your fingers. I just shot a big 8. Looked to be about 140". He was around 100 yards and trotting with a doe. I found blood but its sparse. Will check in asap!


----------



## Hunk

GREAT buck Jimbo... You and May look cold. Now you got to get May a buck... he's well past due for a big ole bruiser. 

Back in GA it's a little chilly, windy, blue skies and I'm in my office looking out a window... very say, very, very sad. 

good luck, keep the reports coming, will be down to Heard at somepoint believe it or not.


----------



## T/C 300 MAG

You Go Man!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Good luck finding him.


----------



## MAPSTRE

Hope ya find him Jim!!


----------



## Hunk

MAN JIMBO.... hope you find him, I was just online typing an email (I was thinking of y'all up there) and you just sent you got another one. good job... hope you find him.


----------



## Lead Poison

Congratulations Jim...we knew you'd bust one!


----------



## Hunk

Mark Thompson said:


> Those that can't hunt.....look at this thred
> 
> Keep it up boys!



Ya know what Mark... it really is amazing that you and Jim don't really look that much alike. I mean you're both fairly ugly but in totally different ways... I love you guys!


----------



## zman

good luck finding him jt. any word on may and bubba.


----------



## deerbuster

Go get him Jim!!


----------



## string music

Hope ya find him. Cant wait to see him


----------



## sman

hope you find him Jim, we all have our fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## deerhunter70

Hope ya'll find him.. Do you have access to a tracking dog up there?


----------



## BCondor77

hope you got him!!  Good luck and show us those pics when you get him back!


----------



## Mark Thompson

Hunk,

i would look better than Jim but he is keeping us so entertained that it makes him so CUTE......

All I can say to his last deer is.......shot placement lol

Good luck bro...


----------



## deerbandit

JT got a question on hunts like this what happens if you cant find your deer? Are you allowed to hunt for another buck or is your hunt over since you drew blood? 

I'm sure you will find him I just wanted some info.


----------



## Hunk

Mark Thompson said:


> Hunk,
> 
> i would look better than Jim but he is keeping us so entertained that it makes him so CUTE......
> 
> All I can say to his last deer is.......shot placement lol
> 
> Good luck bro...




he's not as cute as you are normally but he is in a mid panic state right now looking for that deer which, as I know, as we all know, is, can be, will be, the most horrible time is if you got that deer or not. hope he does.


----------



## Booner Killa

Good luck bud....hope you recover him. Am lookin forward to seein some pics here soon.


----------



## DRB1313

Wow!!! This is agonizing. Good Luck JT!!!


----------



## kcausey

Good luck on the recovery JT!  We need a high taxidermy bill.  Unless you really are Woody. haha


----------



## NDLucas

Way to go JT, it feels just like we're all there. I can just feel that brutal cold....


----------



## Mark Thompson

I just got  a call from Jim. Deer is....do...mas.....

Ohhh man my internet is acting up.

LOL


----------



## NDLucas

'Cmon Mark.... spill it!


----------



## Mark Thompson

Jim,

A tip on tracking. Lick the last blood that you found. Keep it on the tongue for ateast 3 min and then spit. Where it lands you will find more blood. Make sure to repeat process as much as possible.

Don't go in circles....


----------



## Mark Thompson

Hunk,

You ready to go turtle hunting. We could do a min by min from the ground....


----------



## Hawg Daddy

I don't deer hunt much BUT this thread is killing me it's like the lotto.I just keep scracting thread after thread waiting on the story and a picture.Good Luck finding your buck.


----------



## Hunk

Yes, let's go turtle hunting... I bet we wouldn't get this many threads...

So No Mas means no more... so is the buck no more as in gone, dead, in the back of Jim's truck getting pics or is it no mas... gone into another county looking for a doctor.


----------



## hicktownboy

JIM... 55 folks watchin this thread!  You gotta find it and bring that hoss back to Georgia!


----------



## Hunk

Okay everyone... I called Mark THompson (JT's bro) who always says to me "MAN you NEVER answer you phone"... well he didn't answer his phone this time. 

So I called Jim... left him a message saying that he has dozens of fans on the Internet at this time wanting to know if he got his buck or not. will advise when/if I get an update from the Thompson brothers. 

Ciao!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Good luck JT.  Sniff it out!


----------



## Hunter Blair

good luck finding him.... this waiting is killing me.....


----------



## BIGDADDY317

Good luck jt- cant wait to see pics


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN

Man, I can't take the suspense this is GREAT, like others I have been following along daily, hourly. sometimes checking every few minutes. WTG. I was actually sad when Qturn had to leave empty handed. Woody soap opera! "From the Trees"  starring Jim Thompson  with guest apperances from  Bubba,QTurn, Jeff, Redtail and TOW


----------



## James Vincent

Ok This is getting serious


----------



## XJfire75

Theres 58 people on this thread dang it you better be giving us some pics of something soon!

LOL hope you find him. If not get the other biggen


----------



## duke13

I gotta go home in 45 minutes then i won't have internet again til sunday nite.   Come on JT!!!!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa

come on man...good gracious. You musn't keep all the fans stuck at work waiting any longer. We need something to cheer for JT. Pics, Pics, Pics brother. Good luck.


----------



## bowfish71

74 people looking


----------



## jonday

Good Luck On finding him!! 71 people waiting to here the news


----------



## hicktownboy

Im headin out to go huntin... Dont have one of these fancy internet phones... So somebody send me an "ol fashioned" text please.  

Hope after dark I will have one to show off myself.  Good luck on finding him JIM!  BTW 88 folks watchin.


----------



## JD

Come on JT, I need to get in the woods would you hurry up man.... We need pics of that deer.


----------



## Mark Thompson

*picks of his monster*

Ok. Spoke to Jim. Not the trophy he was hoping for but here are the picks anyway


----------



## BlackSmoke

Dang Mark, thats wrong!


----------



## JasonF

Here it comes...


----------



## Mark Thompson

And he has already got the mount back from woody!


----------



## Thunder Head

Tease

Im off to the woods, hopefully i will see something too ditract my thoughts.


----------



## JasonF




----------



## docmlw

I move that me vote Mark off the island...good bye..


----------



## gtparts

Mark Thompson said:


> Ok. Spoke to Jim. Not the trophy he was hoping for but here are the picks anyway









More tail than deer. Not sure I'd brag on that slick headed acorn muncher.


----------



## Keebs

Mark, that's just plain wrong!


----------



## Tony0306

I have not posted on this thread yet, but I have not done work all week due reading all of the updates.  Come on man throw us bone and let us know if you found him at least.


----------



## Robbie101

72 People Including JT......


----------



## Rockett

Well this be funny to yall but when we went to Illinois that's all we got a big squirrel.  Or atleast the tail of the squirrel.  Shot placement was a little to the REAR.


----------



## 99autiger

Come on now Jim.....I have not gotten anything done here in the office since 1230!  Give us an update of some sort!!


----------



## F14Gunner

The suspence is killing us all  Come on JT


----------



## DRB1313

We can wait on the pics, just give us the word!!!


----------



## BIGDADDY317

87 viewing- this is better than tv...


----------



## zman

tell us something you are killing us.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Look Jack, another 40 minutes and I'm outta here for the weekend.  Get your dang phone out and text something willya?


Side message to Coonbottom - I've worked every FSU game for the last 20 years, but never seen what you've got in your picture.  Where the heck are you tailgating man?


----------



## Hunk

Jim got his buck!!!! posting pic in a second


----------



## DRB1313

Congrats JT!!!


----------



## wildlands

JT if you need a dog let me know I will see if I can get you one. I have several contacts up there with tracking dogs.
770-468-5459

Ken


----------



## Hunk

*Jim's Big Buck*

Okay it is Jim's best buck to date, he figure's he will score well over 190"....


----------



## Keebs

Welllll??????


----------



## Hunk

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

okay I know that's mean but.... Jim knows it's out of love and he'd do the same to me if he knew how!


----------



## Paymaster




----------



## JD

Hunk said:


> Okay it is Jim's best buck to date, he figure's he will score well over 190"....


----------



## gtparts

Looks like two crab legs growing outta that thing. Guess he been sick.


----------



## sman

Must be having a hard time tracking him.

140" is a huge 8 pointer, I probably would have a hard time shooting also.


----------



## Booner Killa

Did he get him, did he get him???What did I miss? I went to the bathroom and I come back and I see congrats!!! I was only gone 20 or so min!!!!


----------



## DRB1313

DRB1313 said:


> Congrats JT!!!



Retracting Congrats


----------



## labs4life

DRB1313 said:


> Retracting Congrats



JT's a viewin and not a postin


----------



## Hunk

I'm still laughing... calling people to come look.... hilarious...


----------



## Lead Poison

Hunk said:


> Okay it is Jim's best buck to date, he figure's he will score well over 190"....


----------



## Hunk

In all honestly I've not heard anything from Jim, left him a message, don't know if he got him or not, but I'm sure he'll greatly appreciate our comments later.


----------



## Dupree

wow 92 people watching.


----------



## BCondor77

suspense is killing me and I have to leave for a dang wedding!!!  I hate it when people get married and expect me to come during hunting/football season!!

wife is making me go....


----------



## Arrow3

We may have to ban Hunk for his actions....


----------



## JD

Just checked his profile says he is replying.... shouldn't be long....


----------



## j_seph

sounds like jt shot a fork horn and is ashamed of it............hes right bout 1 thing.......its hard to type these small buttons w/ cold stiff hands


----------



## BKA

JD6565 said:


> Just checked his profile says he is replying.... shouldn't be long....



stalker.......


----------



## JD

BKA said:


> stalker.......



Why did I know that was coming.....


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

come on JT post already!!!!!


----------



## gtparts

I know that's right. Called up two dentists into my shooting lane with my chattering teeth. BBBrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

gtparts said:


> I know that's right. Called up two dentists into my shooting lane with my chattering teeth. BBBrrrrrrrr!



 now that origional!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry all. Been tracking since last post. No dead deer

He was0 @ about 100 yrds trotting behind his doe. I felt comfy with the shot and took it. He ran like nothing happend. We found a few drops of blood over 4-500 yards and it dried up. Outfitter decided from the sign that I grqazed it. 

He told me he is good with me continuing to hunt. 

Soooooo after beating that area up i moved to a ladder down on the river. Thick and nasty in here


Bubba has been covrered up all day but no shot yet. 

Only 2nd gun deer ever lost. Hope this one lived


----------



## Greene728

Must be something in the water up there cause my buddy busted a big 8 or 10 (not sure cause he was running past nose to rear end on a doe) this am in Brown Co. and havent located him yet either. Good hit and deer went down then came to his feet before he could reload the encore 50.cal and stubbled off in the river bottoms. Now the suspense it double for me cause im dying to see either hunters buck. So far tons of blood but they pulled out to let him lay awhile.



Anyways GOOD LUCK JIM and for the love of money UPDATES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

................


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

dang hate to hear it


----------



## Paymaster

Aw Man! I hate that Jim, maybe like you said just a scratch.


----------



## JD

Hate to hear that JT but um.... who gets the honors of cutting off your shirt tail and when can we see pics....


----------



## KPreston

*From the tree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jim------let the poor souls down here at WORK know whats going on!!!!!!!!!!!    KP.


----------



## Greene728

Jim, 
Chin up man, see post 555. It happens to all of us. Best of luck and get back out there and redeem yourself cause its still early!!! Hope you find him and if not find another one!!!


----------



## typarker69

Jim Thompson said:


> Sorry all. Been tracking since last post. No dead deer
> 
> He was0 @ about 100 yrds trotting behind his doe. I felt comfy with the shot and took it. He ran like nothing happend. We found a few drops of blood over 4-500 yards and it dried up. Outfitter decided from the sign that I grqazed it.
> 
> He told me he is good with me continuing to hunt.
> 
> Soooooo after beating that area up i moved to a ladder down on the river. Thick and nasty in here
> 
> 
> Bubba has been covrered up all day but no shot yet.
> 
> Only 2nd gun deer ever lost. Hope this one lived



Sorry to hear about that Jim... DON'T let happen again


----------



## robertyb

Don't let it bother you Jim, it happens to the best of us. Probably just a slight leg or brisket hit if only a few drops of blood found and the deer ran off not acting hurt. He is making out with that doe now probably.  

There is a bigger one out there with your name attached to him. Now go get him so we can see the pictures.


----------



## jonday

Sorry to hear that JT Good Luck on getting a bigger one


----------



## j_seph

KPreston said:


> Jim------let the poor souls down here at WORK know whats going on!!!!!!!!!!!    KP.


 
post 554


----------



## kevincox

Should have stuck with the bow


----------



## DRB1313

That's too bad JT. Sounded like a good one.
Glad to hear the outfitters are going to let you continue.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Dang, all build up and no show.


----------



## XJfire75

Go after a bigger one this time! 

Hope to hear some good news. Im off to the woods to do a little rearanging. Back back soon.

91 ppl looking at this right now...Geez!


----------



## JD

JT, 

With 80 to 90 people viewing this thread for a couple of hours now.... you aren't starting to feel a little presure is ya....


----------



## Mark Thompson

Sorry to hear it Bro'


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Don't Lose Hope or Give Up; Use It for More Motivation to Turn Lemons into Lemonade!*


Thanks for the updates, Jim.  Sorry to hear the bad news.  It must be a real bummer for you.  All us fans (at least 92 of us right now out of the 198 viewing the Deer Hunting category) are still rooting for you.  Look forward for your luck to have a turn for the better.  Glad ya'll still have more time left in your 2008 Illinois smokepole season.  Hope an even bigger monster buck presents you & your hunting partners a good broadside opportunity for another Illinois souvenir mount for everyone's wallhanger trophy room.


----------



## BCondor77

I think he did it on purpose...holding out for a 160....

sorry to hear about it JT...good luck on the next one!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Man,  Am I gonna have to give ya shootin lessons JT???   J/K  Make the next one count, Big time...


----------



## AliBubba

Sorry to hear this... keep at it!


----------



## deerhunter70

Hate to hear that news Jim.. Now get out there and get a 160+!!!
Sounds like the outfitter ya'll are with is awesome..Most would have said, too bad your hunt is over.. but now it's redemption time!!


----------



## JD

Yea Jim keep your headup you are in the land of GIANTS maybe this is just a sign that there is bigger and better in your future....

Just don't miss again when bigger and better walks out...


----------



## zman

man kevin thats was low. but funny.lol sorry to hear that jt, but just keap your head high and aim straight. i am still pulling for may to kill a booner. nothing personal jt or bubba but for may to have to put up with you 2 he at least deserve's something out of it.


----------



## j_seph

Sorry 2 hear JT sounds like yo guide put u n the thicket 4 a reason.............SO U CANT'T SHOOT AT RUNNING DEER.............J-K


----------



## Jim Thompson

Unbelievable!  What a day. 

I just had 2 does come by acting real spooky. So i am watching hard for the buck that should be followinmg them when all of a sudden here comes a doe right past them with ahuge 10 on her tail. I whistled and they both stopped... But a truck came riding down the rd and they took off again!


----------



## MSU bowhunter

Jim Thompson said:


> Unbelievable!  What a day.
> 
> I just had 2 does come by acting real spooky. So i am watching hard for the buck that should be followinmg them when all of a sudden here comes a doe right past them with ahuge 10 on her tail. I whistled and they both stopped... But a truck came riding down the rd and they took off again!



This would make a great short story...maybe you could hook up with an editor and write something for BassPro or Cabelas or something...?

I'd buy it!

Keep 'a hunting and you'll get buck #2 soon enough!


----------



## sman

Jim Thompson said:


> Unbelievable!  What a day.
> 
> I just had 2 does come by acting real spooky. So i am watching hard for the buck that should be followinmg them when all of a sudden here comes a doe right past them with ahuge 10 on her tail. I whistled and they both stopped... But a truck came riding down the rd and they took off again!



and the day isn't over yet!!!  Get 'em Jim.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Jim Thompson said:


> Unbelievable!  What a day.
> 
> I just had 2 does come by acting real spooky. So i am watching hard for the buck that should be followinmg them when all of a sudden here comes a doe right past them with ahuge 10 on her tail. I whistled and they both stopped... But a truck came riding down the rd and they took off again!



Well, did you send a volley toward the truck?  I swear, if you didn't have bad luck you'd have none at all.  Sounds like me.

I had to stop and pick my wife up, so now I'm reading this from her school.  Dang it Jim, why must you do this to us?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok so it takes another turn

After all that happened I just had another doe comby me from the same direction as the others and guess who was behind her??? Another 10!!!  I whistled he slammed on brakes and I busted him

Not as big as the first one that came by but he ll do!  He looks almost identical to mine from last year but longer main beams. Prolly 140-145


Lord what a day


----------



## QTurn

Dangit man!!!  What are tryin' to do??

Congrats!!  Was beginning to think I was going to have to come back up there and smack you on the back of the head!!


----------



## JD

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok so it takes another turn
> 
> After all that happened I just had another doe comby me from the same direction as the others and guess who was behind her??? Another 10!!!  I whistled he slammed on brakes and I busted him
> 
> Not as big as the first one that came by but he ll do!  He looks almost identical to mine from last year but longer main beams. Prolly 140-145
> 
> 
> Lord what a day



Atta boy JT!!!!!!!!!!!

But this post is useless without pics.....


----------



## MSU bowhunter

atta boy!


----------



## 99autiger

Great shooting Jim!  Cannot imagine how fast your heart was racing this afternoon!


----------



## Wolfhound

I don't know about you guys but I am going to Illinois next year for sure. Congrats Jim! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Nitro

Congrats Jim! That's a great hunt!  Woody is gonna be happy too....


----------



## zman

good deal jt. now come on may. show us some pictures.


----------



## jonday

Congrats JT


----------



## MSU bowhunter

Nitro said:


> Congrats Jim! That's a great hunt!  Woody is gonna be happy too....



Two wallhangers in one week...that's a dream for me. Woody'll be happy for sure.


----------



## SowGreen

Good job man. Can't wait to see the pics.

I got to go there next year.


----------



## Arrow3

WTG Jim!!!


----------



## GaFarmHunter

Congratulations, way to go.


----------



## Paymaster




----------



## KPreston

*From the tree!!!!!!*

Way to go Jim.-----KP----


----------



## BlackSmoke

awesome JT!!!! Thats great!!!!


----------



## Mark Thompson

Congrats bro. you can hang it next to your other wall hanger


----------



## Jayrod

WTG JT...Good things come to those who write deerhunting soap Operas


----------



## Dustin Pate

Jimbo this is the craziest dang thing I have ever seen. 

Congrats on the deer...bring on the pics.


----------



## bilgerat

Congrats JT, its been fun reading up On your adventures up there
Now wheres the pics!!!


----------



## jeshoffstall

*Way to go JT!!*

This has to go down as the top thread for 2008!  I do not feel so bad not being in the woods when I can live vicariously through you!  Show us pics of the second beast!!


----------



## ppkbbq

WTG Jim!  I just hope Bubba gets one.  It sounds like ya'll 
deserve a big one after enduring the cold windy conditions.


----------



## Hunter Haven

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!

What a trip you have had this year!! 

Congrats on the hunt dude!!!


----------



## Texas Tails

*What Outfitter is this again*

Where is this again at in Illinois


----------



## K80

Congrats on the two bucks Jim.  

Good luck to the rest of the Woodyites out there!!!


----------



## deerhunter70

WTG Jim!!! again you do not let us down... Now where's the pics.?


----------



## deerhunter70

By the way what a great way to take us all hunting with you and didn't cost you a dime....


----------



## whitetaco02

Awesome Jim!  Congrats!!


----------



## whitetaco02

Texas Tails said:


> Where is this again at in Illinois




http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/


----------



## BowChilling

BowChilling said:


> I have a feeling this will be your year to outshine Bubba!



My prediction from day one! Congrats on that 2nd buck J.T.!


----------



## LLove

Hunk said:


> Okay everyone... I called Mark THompson (JT's bro) who always says to me "MAN you NEVER answer you phone"... well he didn't answer his phone this time.
> 
> So I called Jim... left him a message saying that he has dozens of fans on the Internet at this time wanting to know if he got his buck or not. will advise when/if I get an update from the Thompson brothers.
> 
> Ciao!




if you called his cell he doesn't have it.. Bubbas phone messed up so hes got JT's.  JT is using the bb. 

but its battery is dying (gee i can't begin to guess why  ) so hes going to charge it and then he'll be back  with more updates

so yall have time to go grab more popcorn and a refill on your drink..


----------



## Darryl

Tic..Tock..Tic..Tock..


----------



## sawyerrt10

Wtg jt!!!


----------



## Pondman

I'm so happy I have to sit on my hands to keep from clapping


----------



## BASSIN

Congrats on a crazy, exciting day Jim. Have enjoyed the updates all week. Glad you were able to connect the 2nd time. You will have the memories of this hunt for a long time to come. Congrats once again


----------



## XJfire75

Good deal glad you got another 1.

You got any doe tags left?

PICS!!!


----------



## James Vincent

way to go Jim on a great hunt. Now all you can do is film Bubba and you know he is the great attractor. Nebraska was nice this morning also, 8 degrees with 25 mph wind. My son liked to froze


----------



## alligood729

Way to go JT!! Where's the pics?????


----------



## white74horse

this thread has had over 30,000 views, Jim is a celebrity!!!


----------



## Greg Tench

Congrats JT !!


----------



## Handgunner

Way to go Jim!!!!!


----------



## deerbuster

whitetaco02 said:


> Awesome Jim!  Congrats!!



What he said!


----------



## adam27

Congrats J.T on an awesome trip to Illinois, Thanks for the thread it was awesome.


----------



## bilgerat




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats Jim...  Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## sman

Congrats!!!  Now somebody has some catching up to do with a camera man as a bonus.


----------



## Taylor Co.

You have got to be kidding Me Man! Where are the PICS???


----------



## braintree

Pics please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeremyoo7

The saga continues.


----------



## Katera73

WTG Jim congrats on a great week of huntin !  Now  all you have to do is get Bubba a beast and come on back to Georgia .

By the way WHERE'S THE PICS MAN !!!!!!  your killin us down here .


----------



## Deerhead

The is way better than any TV show.  Move over Michael Waddell there is competition in town. Now where’s the pic’s!  We need pic’s please!


----------



## Mark Thompson

Young fella....where ya at?


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Dear Santa,
Please bring Jim a rapid charger for his blackberry, this waiting is driving me crazy.  If your feeling extra nice, please bring me an 8 point.

Clyde

P.S. If you check your list you'll see I've been extra nice.


----------



## bany

Buck Fever????????????


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

Hey jim where you at? I want to see what a real deer looks like.


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok folks yall relax!  man needs a beer after today

here is the 8 that I screwed up the shot on this am.  remember I watched him tend a doe for about an hour and FINALLY decided I would shoot only to screw it up  zoom in, he is sweet.

after that is the only pics I have of my 10 so far.  will get some good shots tomorrow

be back in the tree soon looking for a doe or watching bubba kill...


----------



## Hunter Haven

Guess what everybody... he's finally back on this thread!!!!

Bout time boy!!!


Heck he even beat me typing my comment...


----------



## Hunter Haven

Congrats Jim...

now get the heck out of the spotlight and give Bubbabuck the horseshoe... just sanatize it first


----------



## bany

Congrats on the buck sir!!


----------



## sman

nice, 8  had some nice tines and brows but the ten is just as sweet!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## XJfire75

Ata boy!

Take a buncha pis tomorrow.


----------



## Nitro

Congrats Jimmy Joe ! !!!! That is a fine Buck!


----------



## jeremyoo7

Great buck Jim
They grow em big up there
Looks to be a big 2 1/2 year old.  Awesome Buck


----------



## Paymaster

This is some awesome stuff Jim.


----------



## Hunter Blair

Congrats Jim! good luck to your doe huntin' and bubba's buck chasin....


----------



## BlackSmoke

somebody's spoiled....... 

Congrats on a great trip Jim!


----------



## DRB1313

That a Boy!!!! Way to go JT!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## zman

would of been a good one next year.lol great deer jt. now come on may and bubba


----------



## SELFBOW

Congrats again!!!!!

Thread of the Year for sure.....


----------



## Gut_Pile

WTG JIM!!!! Nice lookin buck!!!


----------



## Javelin

2 very nice kills Jim,,,Tell the rest good luck,or if your reading this good luck to ya,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dead dark 18 degrees...AND NOOOOOO WIND for the first time in 8 days. 

How much do I love hunting?  Well Im in a tree in 18 degree weather with only a camera

I am back in same pinch as yesterday looking for some more good bucks to photo while scouting for bubba. Dont want to shoot a doe in here. Bubba is not far away in a pinch between bean fields

Later folks


----------



## ppkbbq

Tell Bubba good luck today.


----------



## glh708

great deer jt  this has been fun tagging along with you guys.you are doing a good thing here,very interesting. ok bubba let the air out of one good luck!!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Very very nice Jim.  Them'll make some good back scratchers.


----------



## QTurn

Congrats Jim!


Definitely staying for the gun hunt next time!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Movement has been good again this am. 5 bucks 4 does for me and 3 bucks for bubba. No shooters seen yet but its real early. 

Jeff and redtail both saw shooters or possible shooters yesterday!  

It could happen today for all three yall hold on!!!


----------



## Paymaster

We're all here wait'n to here see what happens. Good luck today!


----------



## hicktownboy

Still holding on JT...


----------



## jonday

Good Luck


----------



## Jim Thompson

8 bucks 5 does now. Been steady for bubba too but the big boys are not showin yet

Oh yeah the wind has picked up and its calling for snow...niiiiiice lol


----------



## irishleprechaun

Jim, I am about 1 hour north of u guys now and snow is supposed to move in from the NW but I have not hit it yet. Not seeing deer in the fields so the must be in the timber. Just saw a yote in field that was as big as my lab/setter cross. Must been close to 60 lbs. Forgot how big they get here.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Irish, they are in the timber and crp today


----------



## irishleprechaun

Just saw a big (200+ lb) doe running across a cut corn fd. Be ready!


----------



## dfhooked

Smoke one down guys!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

didnt happen this AM.  I came out to get photos with my 10 and moved bubba to another stand down on the river.

I will be back at it in a few with a gun looking for my 10's momma


----------



## Sixes

Congrats on buck #2, sounds like a terrific week of hunting!!!!!


----------



## Hunk

good job Jimbo!!!! great buck. I hope Bubba and May get one... keep on hunting!


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Way to go Jim and Im glad you connected with one!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand looking for a doe. Sitting in a lockon on the side of a lil finger of woods that juts out into a field that has a little wheat in it. Looking at a 6 pt now feeding in acorns. 

Probaby the best eve we have had since being here. Temps in the low 30s and wind is very light. 

Movement has been slow for bubba all day. But he is still in the woods waiting on The Man

Will update soon


----------



## jonday

Good Luck to ya'll


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Many WTG's, Jim!!!*



Jim Thompson said:


> Ok so it takes another turn
> 
> After all that happened I just had another doe comby me from the same direction as the others and guess who was behind her??? Another 10!!!  I whistled he slammed on brakes and I busted him
> 
> Not as big as the first one that came by but he ll do!  He looks almost identical to mine from last year but longer main beams. Prolly 140-145
> 
> Lord what a day




Belated Many Way-To-Go's to you Jim!  I knew I shoulda fired up the PC last nite to check on ya'lls progress.  Glad you scored another good Illinois souvenir brute of a beast for your wallhanger wall of fame.  How does your good 10-ptr. compare to the big 8-pt. you lost earlier?    Guess we need to get you a wireless quick charger or a pocket full of rechargeable batteries for your Blackberry for Christmas to take with you in the field.  We know bubba will bag another big 'un soon, too.  Wish the best of success in the near term future for the rest of your hunting crew.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does came to edge and stopped before coming out of timber...then a lil 6 pt run them off! Back to hunting


----------



## XJfire75

Hurry up and shoot something LOL

Get them vids and pics up when you can I wanna go to Illi so bad.


----------



## Jim Thompson

No more deer here and still very slow around bubba. 

Alright boys its time...


----------



## Poad

hey JT, since i am no longer able to hunt i just wanted to tell you that you have warmed my heart some.it was almost like i was with you ever since you got it Illinois.just wanted to say thank you for taking me along with you and give you a big CONGRATS!!! brother.WTG man.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Has been a long time since i have had a doe in range and am now watchin 2 lil bucks spar. Come on ladies!

Oh yeah I left my mem card for my cam at the cabin so no pics tonite


----------



## Jim Thompson

Poad said:


> hey JT, since i am no longer able to hunt i just wanted to tell you that you have warmed my heart some.it was almost like i was with you ever since you got it Illinois.just wanted to say thank you for taking me along with you and give you a big CONGRATS!!! brother.WTG man.


Glad yall have enjoyed it so much this year. I had all kinds of fun doing it. Keep an eye out for one more this year


----------



## striper commander

Congrats on the bucks. Maybe the other hunters will connect soon.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good lord I gotta get my composure back!

Im close to prop line and another fella is huntin just over the line. Well he just shot...real real loud!

I may have to climb down and get myu gun off the ground and check my drawers


----------



## NDLucas

Jim Thompson said:


> Good lord I gotta get my composure back!
> 
> Im close to prop line and another fella is huntin just over the line. Well he just shot...real real loud!
> 
> I may have to climb down and get myu gun off the ground and check my drawers



 That's a trip. Makes the hair on yer neck stand at attention eh?


----------



## Jim Thompson

No kidding he just shot again. I might pass 0out if he keeps this up!


----------



## irishleprechaun

Jim, I just saw a monster @ dusk while scouting. It just made my whole trip and I didn't even have a wepon. At least 24 inside. I will post the details on the irish thread soon as I stop shakin.


----------



## deerbandit

Bubba I got a feelin you will bag two b/c's tomorrow.


----------



## bowman77

Congrats again JT on a very fine buck....


----------



## robertyb

Jim Thompson said:


> Good lord I gotta get my composure back!
> 
> Im close to prop line and another fella is huntin just over the line. Well he just shot...real real loud!
> 
> I may have to climb down and get myu gun off the ground and check my drawers




Lol, Last year I had my gun laid over the front bar of my Summit Viper when I thought it went off. I grabbed it and was staring at it and trying to figure out how it had gone off. Turned out that I had another hunter less than 30 yards away over a small rise shoot. He was trespassing but did not realize it as the line is not marked and he was about 50 yards into my club. He missed.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> Good lord I gotta get my composure back!
> 
> Im close to prop line and another fella is huntin just over the line. Well he just shot...real real loud!
> 
> I may have to climb down and get my gun off the ground and check my drawers




Hang in there, JT.  Many of us know what that's like & I know I've almost had accidents too or almost dropped a rifle with nearby shots going off.  

Several years ago in my climber on a hay field just after sunset with my rifle I shot a buck walking across the field, but the noise didn't stop there.  A guy on the ground on the other side of the field's bobwire fence property line took off running I guess away from me hollaring "Don't shoot, don't shoot, I'm sorry, I'm sorry" as his flashlight went bouncing across his field, but I had no idea he was there.  Also unbeknownst to me, my father watched the whole scene close to me as he had gotten down early to watch the same field too in the better light; he had gotten shook too & almost had to go dump his britches.


----------



## MSU bowhunter

no doe huh?


----------



## Jim Thompson

MSU bowhunter said:


> no doe huh?



no more deer showed up.

May had a close encounter with a bruiser last eve.  hopefully he can handle the cold this morn and be able to get back in the tree.  I will be there with him if he does.

bubba had a horrible couple of days seeing only a handful of deer and no good deer at all.  

today MUST be the day...yall hang on


----------



## ppkbbq

Today has got to be Bubba's day.  Thanks Jim for keeping this going all week.  It is really great! Stay safe.


----------



## zman

we are pulling for ya'll. now come on may. close the deal.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Last day of our 9 day hunt. Its gotta happen today and we couldnt ask for a better day!

Its 21 and NO wind. Sky is blue and sunrise should be amazing. 

I am in a double ladder with May trying to get him on film killing a monster. We are sitting in a liitle narrow opwning planted in turnips. Same spot bubba killed his booner from 3 years ago. Different stand, same spot

Yall cross em for these boys


----------



## HORTON

*Thanks for the updates*

O.k. Jim, since you've entertained us, I thought I'd give u an update on my hunt.

NOTHING!!!!!!!

Sure have enjoyed your week long journey Jim.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba has chasing! We just had aq0 lone doe cross the field!!! Come on big boy...


----------



## MidwestAddiction

post some pics from the stand......good luck boys


----------



## Paymaster

Gotta go to Church but will be back to check y'all out later. Luck to all you guys.


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 more does @ 300 yrds, no bucks...yet


----------



## Jim Thompson

Unimaginable that it can b this slow on this fine of a morning in IL during the rut but we are stuck on 4 does. Stickin it out still


----------



## Milkman

Jim Thompson said:


> Unimaginable that it can b this slow on this fine of a morning in IL during the rut but we are stuck on 4 does. Stickin it out still



Stay alert JT.................... Expect the unexpected


----------



## j_seph

grunt!


----------



## Blu

Jim , tell Bubba that the Magic time of the day he likes to talk about is about 1 hour away....Good luck


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok didnt happen this AM.  we ended up seeing 5 does and 2 lil bucks.  just over the ridge a doe hunter saw 2 massive shooters, including a huge huge huge 160+ 8!

will be back at it when we thaw May out

also...update!!!  looks like Jeff Phillips just shot one!  update when I can.


----------



## Ace1313

Way to go Jeff.  Show them how we do it in Crawfordville!!!


----------



## Booner Killa

lovin it JT....keep it comin bud.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand and settled  everything is ranged and gun is primed. We are ready!

This is the last evening, we are down to the wire trying to get bubba, may and red tail on a buck. 

This eve we are sitting in a double ladder not far from this morning. Its in the edge of a flooded slough beteen 2 turnip fields. Wind is light and from the south and its a balmy 48. Except the temps a conditions are perfect.

Bubba is going back to a spot that has not been hunted since last bow season (07) by him and he saw a boonerd had a very close encouter with massive 10 all in the same day. Maybe it will happen

Update soon


----------



## Hunk

Jim... good luck to May and Bubba... it's time to get 'er done!


----------



## zman

good luck guys. now this is intense waiting until thae last evening!!!!!!! come on may. i am still pulling for you. get'er done


----------



## Gut_Pile

Yall get after em. Hope everything works out and yall can put some deer on the ground. Take down one of those big corn fed does for me!!! I need some meat!!!


----------



## bull0ne

Congrats on the bucks Jim! 

Wishing everyone the best of luck!


----------



## shadow2

Jim Thompson said:


> Unimaginable that it can b this slow on this fine of a morning in IL during the rut but we are stuck on 4 does. Stickin it out still



I know it was VERY VERY slow where we were hunting this am as well


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ouch! Bubba just texted that he made a mistake and killed a small 8. Details later. 

May has 2 hour to go and we just saw the first doe. Hold on boys


----------



## deerbandit

Come on MAY your due.


----------



## Greg Tench

Jim Thompson said:


> Ouch! Bubba just texted that he made a mistake and killed a small 8. Details later.



I'll bet hes just pullin one on you. I cant imagine that. Hes prolly got a booner on the ground.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Good luck May,  Time for a Kill...

On a side note, JT,  They are starting the chase down here.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Oops correction. We have 1 hour til dark


----------



## Jim Thompson

30 mins left...2 does feeding


----------



## jasonC

Good Luck!


----------



## Blue Iron

???


----------



## TOW

Congratulations JT..

A fine buck.

This morning was GREAT in Illinois. 

23 degrees and NO WIND.

I dropped this 6 pointer at 7:15am in Hamilton county.







.


----------



## Blue Iron

TOW said:


> Congratulations JT..
> 
> A fine buck.
> 
> This morning was GREAT in Illinois.
> 
> 23 degrees and NO WIND.
> 
> I dropped this 6 pointer at 7:15am in Hamilton county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Man I Would LOVE to Kill a big ol' heavy 6 like that!  AWESOME!


----------



## QTurn

That is a BEAST of a 6!!!! Congrats TOW!!


----------



## Jayrod

Wow what a monster...so much for the 4 points on one side to be a trophy rule.   Thats better than 98% of most 8's and 10's even...What a horse.

Congrats TOW


----------



## zman

soooooo. where's the details?


----------



## BASSIN

Wow!!! What a 6 pt!!! Bruiser!!! Congrats


----------



## deerbandit

JT details.


----------



## Gut_Pile

waitin on some pics!!


----------



## ppkbbq

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Holton

We fellows around here sure enjoyed the reports.

Have a safe trip home for sure.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok so the big big big bucks from years past did not fall this year. They were there and we all either saw them on several occasions and either didnt have a shot or screwed up the shot or had already tagged. 

We had a blast as usual. The friends, food and hunting could not possibly get any better. Qturn, jeff phillips and red tail all showed and it was good to have them in camp with us. Hope to be able to hunt with them many times again. 

Me and bubba hunted harder that we have possibly ever hunted before. The temps were cold and the winds were brutal at best. But we put in AT LEAST 90 hours EACH in stand time over the 9 days. In the end the winds broke and temps dropped and it all of a sudden got hard to find the big boys we were seeing all week before. 

I am as always very proud of the deer I took since I knew what they were before I shot. The bow buck is my best bow deer ever...especially since my last buck by bow was in 1992 or 3 and was a baby buck. Been all does since. 

Cannot wait to do it again...fact is we will be doing it again in 2 weeks when we head to northern IN for a little late season action. So yall hang on and watch for the thread

Thanks for making this one as good as it was


----------



## Ila Bowhunter

Congrats on a great trip. I have really enjoyed this thread, can't wait until 2 more weeks to follow ya'll to IN. Good luck.


----------



## SELFBOW

Jim Thompson said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for making this one as good as it was



JT, I think you were the one that made it so GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## TOW

EXCELLENT report Jim..

As all the others on here, I really enjoyed it. 

Knowing you all were only a county away from me helped me get excited too.

The three Fs is what hunting is all about -  fun, fellowship and FOOD.

Sharing with your friends on GON was great too....more fellowship.

Thanks....and good luck in Indiana.

What county?

WW


----------



## Jim Thompson

Miami county IN which is up near the north pole.  aughta be great weather


----------



## Spooner

*Awesome Story!!!!!*

Thanks for sharing the play by play JT. Great Bucks and good luck in Indy.


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Great trip!  Thanks for the thread Jim.


----------



## Calcium

Jim, can you post a kill summary and pictures for those of us who have not had the time to keep up with the dream hunt to IL?


----------



## whitetaco02

Jim Thompson said:


> Ouch! Bubba just texted that he made a mistake and killed a small 8. Details later.
> 
> May has 2 hour to go and we just saw the first doe. Hold on boys



What about Bubba's buck?


----------



## K80

whitetaco02 said:


> What about Bubba's buck?



And lets not forget Jeff's buck.  Where's the pics of those two?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job, TOW, on a fine beast.  Would be hard for anyone to beat the mass, height, & width on that one.  

Congrats to bubba & Jeff for their Illinois buck souvenirs that get a free ride in the truck back home.  Look forward to seeing the photos.  Sorry red tail & qturn didn't get the one they wanted but they'll sure have good memories & experiences to talk about the rest of their life.  

Many thanks for taking us along on ya'lls adventure, Jim.  Look forward to any more pic's from your trip.  Wish ya'll the best of success in the next trip soon in N. Indiana (near the N. Pole or almost as cold?) which I think is with the same outfitter like last year.  Can't wait to read about it on the forum.


----------



## smitty

*Great thread!!*

Thanks JT for the adventure and up to date ,live in your face ,heart pounding saga you gave me.felt like I was there with the whole time,great deer and times make our passion what it is to all of us that love the whitetail deer...


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Congratulations to all the lucky hunters! I just killed 30 minutes catching up on events.


----------



## QTurn

Words can barely describe the experience I had last week.  I have never hunted with an outfitter before and picked this one simply based on previous posts here by JT.  I didn't know until after I booked my hunt that he and bubbabuck would be there the same week.  I know I pestered him with a lot of questions but he was always quick to answer.

 I met up with them on the 14th and the first thing they did was buy me breakfast. Twice.... Never had 2 breakfasts before.  I could definitely get used to it.  We stopped at McD's at 5:30 and a Cracker Barrel around 9:30.  I was made to feel welcome from the first time we met.

  The hunt itself was great.  I hunted harder than I ever have and was slap wore out when I got home.  I can't imagine being there for 9 straight days.  We shared camp with some good guys from other parts of this country and we all got along great.  Being hunters we all had at least one thing in common.

  The lodge was good, the food was great, the outfitter did his best to put me on a deer.  It just wasn't my time I reckon.  I'm not the least bit upset I didn't kill a deer.  Disappointed, yes but not mad at all.  That's hunting.  I realized there is plenty left to learn.  Maybe next year will be my year.  I am definitely going back to the midwest.

  If you have never been to the midwest to hunt then you don't know what you are missing.  It was something else.

Artie


----------



## TOW

Joe Smith is a great guy.

My son knows him pretty well.

He used to have the Kimball property (Game Trails) in Stugis Kentucky until Thompson Center offered Kimball more money.

Joe has excellent property in Illinois AND Indiana. Great bucks have been taken off both properties.. 

You cant go wrong booking with him..


----------



## Jim Thompson

I will get a thread going as soon as I can with a recap and lots of photos. 

I was not around when jeff gotpics, but it was a solid 8. 

Bubba was truly disgusted with himself on a no questions asked mistake buck. The massive 160" 8 that stood under him after he killed his, but before he saw his, made him even sicker. He did however do the right thing. His was laying dead in a crp field and noone knew he shot it. He could have easily shot the massive 8 as his deer. He could have also left the little 8 laying after he saw it and got back in the tree but he didnt. Its not like him to make this kind of mistake, but it was just icing on a hard fought week for him.  

Again sorry it didnt worl out for bubba, qt or redtail, but its hunting and its never a guarantee. 

The land we are going to in northern IN is a private lease, so we wont have the deer camp experience but the hunting will be great Im sure!

Tow is correct that joe is a great fella with some serious serious land

Keep an eye out for the recap thread.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Here is a picture of the 8.

He ran up behind me as I was walking out yesterday. Small by Illinois standards, but on the last day of the hunt...


----------



## TOW

Nothing wrong with that buck, Jeff.

Congratulations!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks jeff, I didnt have any pics of him, or at least havent looked to see if you put any one my camera


----------



## reylamb

Jim Thompson said:


> I will get a thread going as soon as I can with a recap and lots of photos.
> 
> I was not around when jeff gotpics, but it was a solid 8.
> 
> Bubba was truly disgusted with himself on a no questions asked mistake buck. The massive 160" 8 that stood under him after he killed his, but before he saw his, made him even sicker. He did however do the right thing. His was laying dead in a crp field and noone knew he shot it. He could have easily shot the massive 8 as his deer. He could have also left the little 8 laying after he saw it and got back in the tree but he didnt. Its not like him to make this kind of mistake, but it was just icing on a hard fought week for him.
> 
> Again sorry it didnt worl out for bubba, qt or redtail, but its hunting and its never a guarantee.
> 
> The land we are going to in northern IN is a private lease, so we wont have the deer camp experience but the hunting will be great Im sure!
> 
> Tow is correct that joe is a great fella with some serious serious land
> 
> Keep an eye out for the recap thread.



I know the feeling well.......2 years in a row now I could have easily killed true monsters after having killed a previous buck.  Last year the monster came along and was thrashing my dead buck (spine shot with a bow and he dropped in his tracks) while I was still in the stand.......bubba did the right thing.

Congrats to all.  Oh yeah, I let the guys at woodys know to be ready for you when you get back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congratulations, Jeff.   Sorry it wasn't the buck you were hoping for but still a fine buck.  Thanks for posting more of ya'lls good experiences.  

We were hoping that bubba was pulling a joke on everyone & was gonna surprise everyone with another monster.  We appreciate bubba for being such a true good sportsman & showing us all another fine example of a hunter.  We expect Indiana to be good to bubba & know it's gonna be his time finally.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I don't want to sound like I'm complaining about the deer I brought home. It's just that he is a good bit smaller than several that I had easy shots on, but they had broken their beams on one side while fighting.

JT has a pic of a 9 that he saw earlier in the week. He was around my stand for 2 days and was in range for hours. The beam that carried 5 points was broken at the brow

Had another much bigger buck that had a 4 point beam that would score close to 67 on just that one side! No spread credit, just that one beam! He was a HUGE 8 point that should have grossed close to 160. He was broken off at the base on the other side.

The buck I shot came troting through some thick stuff while I was walking out. I only had a couple of openings to shoot through. I looked at him in the first gap and shot him in the second. Our guide said he would go close to 127, but I'm guessing closer to 115.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Nice buck Jeff.  Congrats to all on a fine story, esp. JT.


----------



## Jim Thompson

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=265962

here is the compilation of all the pics I took while out.


----------



## bubbabuck

Brutal is about all I can say ! 

Brutal wind !

Brutal cold!!

Brutal hours on stand !!

Brutal ending !!

Great food and above all great company and fellowship at the lodge ! Mr. Jeff , Redtail, and Qturn, I surely hope we are all able to do it next year together and better !!


Oh yeah, and anyone who says going with an Outfitter is an easy sure thing should of spent those 9 twelve hour long days in a tree with me !!.....Just may of changed your way of thinking !!



Man, Can't wait till next year to do it again !!!


----------



## Gadget

bubbabuck said:


> Brutal is about all I can say !
> 
> Brutal wind !
> 
> Brutal cold!!
> 
> Brutal hours on stand !!
> 
> Brutal ending !!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Can't wait till next year to do it again !!!




Sounds Brutal...


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbabuck said:


> Brutal is about all I can say !
> 
> Brutal wind !
> 
> Brutal cold!!
> 
> Brutal hours on stand !!
> 
> Brutal ending !!
> 
> Great food and above all great company and fellowship at the lodge ! Mr. Jeff , Redtail, and Qturn, I surely hope we are all able to do it next year together and better !!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and anyone who says going with an Outfitter is an easy sure thing should of spent those 9 twelve hour long days in a tree with me !!.....Just may of changed your way of thinking !!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Can't wait till next year to do it again !!!





cry baby


----------



## Hunk

are you guys still back up in the North land?

took 2 does this weekend, a big 130 pounder and another 100 pound doe. rain, rain, rain here... and more rain, followed by rain. get ya big 'un.


----------



## South Man

Luv2Bowhnt said:


> Hey jim,
> I'm leaving tomorrow morning for gallatin co and i cant wait to get up there. Do y'all go thru marion ky and take ferry across the ohio? Thats generally the way i go. Glad to hear the rain should be moving out today. It ought to be good mid morning when y'all go to the stand. Anyway, Good luck and save one of those gallatin co monsters for me. Wishing y'all safe and successful hunting!!



where did the avitar monster come from?


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> cry baby


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bubbabuck said:


> Brutal is about all I can say !
> 
> Brutal wind !
> 
> Brutal cold!!
> 
> Brutal hours on stand !!
> 
> Brutal ending !!
> 
> Great food and above all great company and fellowship at the lodge ! Mr. Jeff , Redtail, and Qturn, I surely hope we are all able to do it next year together and better !!
> 
> Oh yeah, and anyone who says going with an Outfitter is an easy sure thing should of spent those 9 twelve hour long days in a tree with me !!.....Just may of changed your way of thinking !!
> 
> Man, Can't wait till next year to do it again !!!



Not sure how anyone makes an arrow or bullet fly straight in those tough conditions & long days of efforts.  Seemed we were hearing earlier up there mighta been kinda brutal . . . 
Like the good attitude about already even wanting to do it again next year . . .  Now that's a true, hard core, bad to the bone hunter!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hunk said:


> are you guys still back up in the North land?
> 
> took 2 does this weekend, a big 130 pounder and another 100 pound doe. rain, rain, rain here... and more rain, followed by rain. get ya big 'un.




nope were here until next week...


----------

